# 780ti für 172€



## baronvonvestholm (1. März 2014)

*780ti für 172€*

schaut mal -> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00GI35WQU/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1Z4VTA7Y70JPC heute schon ein paar mal für 172€ angeboten worden


----------



## facehugger (1. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Kaufen, sag ich, kaufen Am besten gleich 10 Stück und dann mit ordentlich Reibach weiterverscherbeln. Wär dann mal auf die Reaktion von Amazon gespannt...

Gruß


----------



## baronvonvestholm (1. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

jo, hab mir direkt 2 geholt XD


----------



## Dustin91 (1. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> jo, hab mir direkt 2 geholt XD


 
Die kriegst du im Leben net 
Wenn doch, dann hast du Glück gehabt


----------



## hendrosch (1. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Leute wenn ihr auch noch gleich mehre holt fällt der Fehler direkt auf.
Gar nicht erst posten!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Es dürfte wie immer ein Druckfehler sein


----------



## JPW (1. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wenn ich mir jetzt einfach eine bestelle, komme ich dann in Gefahr mein Geld nicht mehr wieder zu sehen? 
Habe in letzter Zeit öfter von Marcetplace Betrügern gehört. Wobei es hier ja wohl eher ein Fehler ist...


----------



## Dustin91 (1. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Gibt schon gar keine mehr.


----------



## JPW (1. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Also bei mir steht: Gewöhnlich versandfertig in 3 Bis 5 Tagen oder so... 

Also auch noch für den Preis bestellbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Der Anbieter dürfte das Angebot wegen Irrtums sehr schenll einstellen (ist ja bereits nicht mehr verfügbar) und zu einem Vertragsschluss wirds sicherlich auch nicht kommen.

Sorry wenn ich euch enttäusche aber  solche Irrtümlichen Preise führen nur äußerst selten dazu, dass der Interessent tatsächlich für diesen Preis auch das Produkt erhält.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Vielleicht haben die ja ein paar Dummys oder Defekte die man gern verkauft


----------



## Cyrus10000 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Son scheiss man kann gar nicht mehr bestellen Ade Quad Sli^^


----------



## JPW (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wünsche denen die eine bestellt haben trotzdem mal viel Glück 

Berichtet mal ob ihr was bekommt.


----------



## Thanatos57 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> jo, hab mir direkt 2 geholt XD


 
Von mir gab es früher in so einem Thread nur eine Antwort:
"No comment"-sorry


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wenn euch so ein Fehler unterläuft würdet ihr ja auch auf einen Schutz beharren, also wird es bei denen auch nicht anders sein. Wenn der angebotene Preis als Rabatt ausgelobt worden wäre würde die Chance höher sein ein Modell zu ergattern


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Die Karte war bei zwei Shops für den Preis gelistet, alle anderen wollten den normalen Preis über 600€. Keiner wird die Karte für den Preis bekommen.


----------



## Anticrist (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Selbst wenn, würde ich die Finger von lassen..


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Bestellt! Hoffen wir mal das Beste


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Fr0ntL1ner schrieb:


> Bestellt! Hoffen wir mal das Beste



Jo, schaun wir mal!
Jetzt steht sie wieder für über 600€


PNY GeForce GTX 780 TI 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-E Dual DVI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Dann wünsche ich mal allen Bestellern viel Spaß mit der Mail oder dem schön verpackten Ziegelstein


----------



## ha-jo55 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

schei.. ich habs verpasst, vieleicht kommt es nochmal. Aber ich habe bedenken dass die Grkas ausgeliefert werden, wird wohl ein fehler gewesen sein.Wenn nich kann ich nur sagen Glück gehabt

ha-jo


----------



## ha-jo55 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Die Karte war bei zwei Shops für den Preis gelistet, alle anderen wollten den normalen Preis über 600€. Keiner wird die Karte für den Preis bekommen.


 Denke auch zu früh gefreud, aber man weis ja nie.


----------



## Teutonnen (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Die Karte müssen sie nicht ausliefern, da der Irrtum offensichtlich war (180€ während alle anderen Anbieter um die 600 verlangen).

Bei 475€ wäre die Sache wohl anders^^


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Naja warten wir mal ab was kommt.
Meine Bestätigungsmail von Amazon hab ich jedenfalls bekommen, vielleicht wird es ja was


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Bei 475€ wäre die Sache wohl anders^^


 
Nicht wirklich. Ein Kaufvertrag kommt nur dann zustande, wenn der Verkäufer diesem einwilligt. Sprich nur wenn du bei Amazon was bestellst hast du kein Anrecht auf den Artikel und schon gar nicht auf den Preis (selbst bei den normalen 600€ nicht).

Der Vertrag kommt erst zustande und du hast erst ein Anrecht auf das Produkt sobald du eine Bestellbestätigung des Verkäufers (nicht: Amazon! Die bestätigen nur dass deine Anfrage eingegangen ist!) erhältst, denn dann ist er mit dem Handel einverstanden. Bis dahin kann dir jeder Händler auch ohne Angabe von Gründen nach deiner Bestellung sagen "nein ich will nicht".


----------



## Erok (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Also gerade waren welche drin für 190,16 Euro 

Ich hab einfach mal eine bestellt lol 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ich ja mal gespannt lol

Greetz Erok


----------



## cvzone (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wie Alk sagt,  invitatio _ad offerendum.

_Der Lieferant läd euch ein ein Angebot zu angegebenen Preis abzugeben, dieses Angebot muss er immer noch annehmen, und das hat er mit einer Eingangsbestätigung legal noch nicht getan.

Aber die Leute bestellen die wohl aus dem gleichen Grund warum manche 5.000 Euro an die Western Union wegen ihrer 5 Mio Erbschaft in den arabischen Emiraten vom verschollenen Onkel überweisen...


----------



## Teutonnen (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Hm ok ich geb mich geschlagen, rechtlich kommt ihr vermutlich eher nach als ich.


----------



## blingdiggeling (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

ich probiers mal..kann ned viel passiern außer das man die karte ned kriegt


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Erok schrieb:


> Also gerade waren welche drin für 190,16 Euro
> 
> Ich hab einfach mal eine bestellt lol
> 
> ...



Ich auch.
Grad mal die zweite bestellt 

Bin echt mal gespannt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Da wird nix bei rumkommen, es ist und bleibt ein Fehler oder ist ein Lockvogel.
 Nimm Pril, denn Pril entspannt


----------



## Erok (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Das seltsame ist, daß da immer ein paar Karten von einem Anbieter für 178 bis 190 Euro angeboten werden, sobald die ausverkauft sind, ist der nächste Anbieter mit einem Preis zwischen 180 bis 190 Euro wieder drin....

Na mal abwarten was da an emails kommt morgen oder am Montag 

Greetz Erok


----------



## JPW (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich hab mich nicht getraut eine zu kaufen und hier bestellen welche schon die zweite... :O


----------



## 3-way (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Auch mal bestellt aber das wird sowieso storniert xD


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich würde mir ja auch mal 2 bestellen...aber am Ende ist dann das Geld futsch...


----------



## DrOwnz (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ja auch mal 2 bestellen...aber am Ende ist dann das Geld futsch...



lastschrifteinzug ftw ^^


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

ja eben xD. Vorallem weil es vom Konto meines Vaters wäre, das gibt Ärger xD

Edit: Mist jetzt isses weg...also das Angebot


----------



## addicTix (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ihr werdet die Karte zu 99,9% nicht bekommen.
Internetrecht - falsche-preisauszeichnung


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Aber 0,1% Hoffnung besteht^^


----------



## addicTix (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Sofern ihr eine Versandbestätigung bekommt, also keine Bestellbestätigung oder sowas, dann ist der Kaufvertrag gültig und die Karte muss euch zu dem Preis verkauft werden. Allerdings kann der Kaufvertrag vom Online-Shop wegen eines Erklärungsirrtums angefochten werden. Das muss jedoch unverzüglich erfolgen.

Also tanzt noch nicht vor Freude vor'm PC nur weil die Bestellbestätigung im Postfach klebt


----------



## 3-way (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Trotzdem ist die Vorstellung witzig einen Rabatt in der Größe scheinbar zu bekommen


----------



## addicTix (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Jo wenn man so 'n Teil für nur knapp 200€ bekommen hätte... Dann wäre das echt krass


----------



## NerdFlanders (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Würde lachen wenn in 2 Wochen die Hälfte hier Quad 780Ti hat xD


----------



## addicTix (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wobei, sind die Grafikkarten von Shops oder von privat Verkäufern verkauft worden ?
Wenn sie von Privat Verkäufern verkauft wurden, dann könnten sie ja auch theoretisch vom Laster gefallen sein
Es sind ja schließlich viele 780ti's zu dem Preis angeboten worden, im Bereich von 170-200€
Und ein Rechtschreibfehler bei unterschiedlichen Preisen ? Wie soll denn das funktionieren ? 
Es ist ja nicht so, dass man hier vielleicht eine Zahl nicht oft genug gedrückt hat ( also z.B. 199 anstatt 1999 ), die Tasten liegen ja schon ein wenig auseinander.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Mir persönlich wäre es zu unseriös. Aber trotzdem wünsche ich den Bestellern viel Glück 

PS: Ich denke nicht, dass die Karten "Lasterware" sind. Wäre ja extrem dämlich die Online so zu verkaufen.


----------



## addicTix (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> PS: Ich denke nicht, dass die Karten "Lasterware" sind. Wäre ja extrem dämlich die Online so zu verkaufen.


 
Welcome to the internet 
Hier gibt es nicht nur die hellsten Leuchten am Kerzenständer 

Aber bin echt mal gespannt was daraus jetzt wird


----------



## Laudian (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Weezer schrieb:


> Und ein Rechtschreibfehler bei unterschiedlichen Preisen ? Wie soll denn das funktionieren ?


 
Du glaubst garnicht, wieviele Shops ihre Preise automatisch an die der Konkurrenz anpassen lassen. Wenn die Karte von einem "seriösen" Anbieter für 200€ gelistet wird ziehen die Scripte von vielen anderen Shops da sofort nach.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

So hab mir auch eine bestellt.

Alleine der Gedanke meine 680 zu verkaufen und ohne Verlust ne 780 Ti einzubauen. 

Läuft über Amazon. Ich bin da ganz optimistisch was die Seriosität angeht.


----------



## roNskI (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Direkt mal eine bestellt, mal schauen was draus wird!

Die Könnte gut meine HD7950 ersetzen


----------



## eRaTitan (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

& aufeinmal Sind 3 Karten lieferbar,  für 172,31euro. Ernsthaft?

Ist Lastschrift Verfahren wirklich sicher?


----------



## Chinaquads (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

klaro, kannste doch bis zu 6 Wochen zurückbuchen. 

edit: noch 2 Karten lieferbar.


----------



## eRaTitan (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Und das Schnäppchen kostet nun 630 Euro


----------



## -sori- (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Dank dieser Aktion ist die Karte der Bestseller unter den PCIe Karten geworden 


LG sori


----------



## Erok (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Das Angebot ist schon wieder da. Dieses mal für 166,90 plus 6,50 Euro Versand, also insgesamt 173,40 Euro lol 

Irgend etwas läuft da mal ganz gewaltig schief


----------



## zinki (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich hatte das gestern schon etwas früher hier gepostet mit den billigen Karten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...hits-bei-amazon-ebay-geizhals-und-co-408.html

Dort steht auch die Theorie, dass einer die Karte falsch eingestellt hat und die PreisBots der anderen nachzogen. Auch kann es sein, dass keiner der Händler merkt, dass er eig. die 750ti verkaufen möchte (hier würde der Preis eher zu passen).

Ein recht auf die Karte zu dem Preis habt ihr eig. erst dann, wenn die falsche Karte bei euch ankommt, ohne, dass der Händler euch informiert hat. Ich gehe - trotz dass ich scheißershalber mal eine bestellt habe - davon aus, dass die Stornowelle der Händler am Montag eintritt


----------



## the.hai (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



zinki schrieb:


> Ich hatte das gestern schon etwas früher hier gepostet mit den billigen Karten:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...hits-bei-amazon-ebay-geizhals-und-co-408.html
> 
> Dort steht auch die Theorie, dass einer die Karte falsch eingestellt hat und die PreisBots der anderen nachzogen. Auch kann es sein, dass keiner der Händler merkt, dass er eig. die 750ti verkaufen möchte (hier würde der Preis eher zu passen).
> ...


 
selbst das ist käse...habe ich grad mit Urano durch....



> Daniel S. schrieb am Di, 11. Feb 2014: Nie wieder Urano!
> Jetzt habe ich vor zwei Wochen zwei lagernde Grafikkarten bestellt. Ich  habe per Vorkasse bezahlt. Auf einmal war nur noch eine Karte verfügbar  laut System, welche per Post kam. Dabei handelte es sich aber um die  falsche Grafikkarte, die ich dann retournierte.
> Urano sagt jetzt  einfach, sie haben keine richtigen Karten für mich, kommen mir kein  Stück entgegen, einfach Geld zurück und gut.
> Das war das letzte Mal, dass ich mit diesem Unternehmen zu tun haben werde.
> ...



urano-shop.de Online-Shop aus Bretzenheim a. d. Nahe: Daten, Meinungen und Angebote bei idealo.de

man kann fehler machen, aber dann muss man sie auch zugeben. urano hat nichts gemacht. geld zurück und gut und keinerlei schuldeingeständnis.


----------



## z4x (2. März 2014)

Hey ich bin auch am überlegen eine zu bestellen, aber nur wenn nicht auf einmal das Geld weg ist. Ist das gegeben?


----------



## Erok (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Du kaufst ja bei Amazon, die das Geld von Deinem Konto einziehen. Wenn jetzt keine Ware kommt, kannst Du von Amazon das Geld definitiv zurück verlangen 

Kann halt sein, daß Du 1 oder 2 Wochen das Geld quasi in den Sand gesetzt hast, bis Du es zurück gebucht bekommst. Aber das Risiko bin ich jetzt 2 mal eingegangen lol 

Greetz Erok


----------



## cedric020100 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Momentan ist sie wieder bei 630 :/


----------



## zinki (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



the.hai schrieb:


> selbst das ist käse...habe ich grad mit Urano durch....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast Recht. Bespreche es gerade mit einem Kollegen der Jura studierte. Er kann sich im Nachgang auf Irrtum berufen und alle Leistungen werden rückwirkend nach und nach rückgängig gemacht.


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Moin
Warte auch drauf. Mal sehen. 780ti im SLI und ein paar verkaufen. Dann hätte ich ewig Ruhe sogar mit 3D.
Auch wenn ich auch glaube das die Händler nicht darauf eingehen werden.


----------



## eRaTitan (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Mal ganz im Ernst.
Ihr denkt doch nicht ernsthaft das ihr für den Preis ne GTX 780 TI bekommt?!  
Bei dem Geschäft würde Nvidia pro Karte sogar Minus machen.


----------



## Erok (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



eRaTitan schrieb:


> Mal ganz im Ernst.
> Ihr denkt doch nicht ernsthaft das ihr für den Preis ne GTX 780 TI bekommt?!
> Bei dem Geschäft würde Nvidia pleite gehen.


 
Was bitte hat das mit NVIDIA zu tun, wenn der Händler die Karte für den Preis raus haut ? Da passiert NVIDIA garantiert kein Bankrott, eher den Händlern 

Greetz Erok


----------



## z4x (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

so gleich 2 stück bestellt  hoffentlich klappts....


----------



## facehugger (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Also ich bleib hier auf jeden Fall mal dran An alle Besteller, spätestens morgen erhaltet ihr von Amazon folgende mail: sorry, aber für Fehler und Schrift haftet der Stift...

Gruß


----------



## eRaTitan (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Erok schrieb:


> Was bitte hat das mit NVIDIA zu tun, wenn der Händler die Karte für den Preis raus haut ? Da passiert NVIDIA garantiert kein Bankrott, eher den Händlern
> 
> Greetz Erok


 
Die wollen auch ihr Geld für ihre Grafikprozessoren


----------



## Newb (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich behaupte mal einfach, dass der Verkäufer kurzfristig viele Scheinchen braucht (für was auch immer) und hat deshalb es so spottbillig angeboten. Er bekommt das Geld, macht dies das, und eine Woche später habt ihr euer Geld wieder zurück und es wird gesagt, dass es ein Preisfehler war. Kein Händler der Welt wird etwas so billig anbieten, alleine schon der Einkaufspreis vom Hersteller kostet mehr als doppelt so viel, wieso sollen die es unter Einkaufswert weiter verkaufen?


----------



## the.hai (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



zinki schrieb:


> Hast Recht. Bespreche es gerade mit einem Kollegen der Jura studierte. Er kann sich im Nachgang auf Irrtum berufen und alle Leistungen werden rückwirkend nach und nach rückgängig gemacht.


 

damit hätte ich kein problem gehabt, aber urano redet sich so raus:

"  Leider wurde uns zu Ihrer Bestellung falsche Ware von unserem Lieferanten geliefert.
  Dies ist auf einen Fehler unseres Lieferanten zurückzuführen, wodurch uns Ware unter falschen Produktspezifikationen geliefert wurde.
  Auf Grund dieses Fehlers ist es uns leider nicht möglich das korrekte Modell kurzfristig zu beziehen.
  Es liegt nicht in unserem Interesse unsere Kunden solchen Umständen auszusetzen und wir entschuldigen uns selbstverständlich in aller Form.
  Gerne erstatten wir Ihnen die bereits vorab geleistete Zahlung."



Die wollten mir ernsthaft erzählen, dass es ihnen unmöglich sei zwei MSI R9 290X im Refdesign zu besorgen. Dieses "gerne erstatten wir ihnen" ist sogar die Höhe. Das ist ja wohl das normalste der welt, dass ich mein geld zurückkriege, wenns der shop versaut. 

ich arbeite selbst im kundendienst und sowas gibt es bei uns nicht. nen fehler machen und den kunden nicht entgegenzukommen, selbst wenns nur nen werbekugelschreiber ist.^^


----------



## Chinaquads (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

bei deinem Fall hätte ich darauf bestanden, mir etwas gleichwertiges zu liefern, fertig


----------



## the.hai (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> bei deinem Fall hätte ich darauf bestanden, mir etwas gleichwertiges zu liefern, fertig


 
dafür hätte man zuesrst mal auch per email antworten auf die gestellten fragen bekommen müssen, da dies nicht der fall war, wäre es nur übern anwalt gelaufen...


Frage:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> Also lassen Sie Ihren Kunden jetzt mal wieder für Ihr Versagen büßen?
> 
> ...



Antwort:


> Sehr geehrter Herr ,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte fragen, aber mans sieht ja, dass man keine antwort kriegt.


----------



## z4x (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

selbst wenn sie es stornieren, ein versuch ist es ja mal wert, vll hat man ja glück


----------



## Norkzlam (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Verdammt, auf dem Tablet das Angebot gesehen, sofort den PC hochgefahren, und jetzt sind die Preise wieder normal.


----------



## cvzone (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Eigentlich unglaublich, natürlich gibt es Käuferschutz, aber wegen solch "Trotteln" wie euch (bitte entschuldigt) gibt es so große Probleme mit Betrügern. Sobald eine unglaubwürdige Ersparnis winkt, wird das Gehin komplett ausgeschaltet.

Entweder ist der Preis falsch, oder die Karte falsch Beschrieben (z.B. 750 Ti), alles andere ist nur Wunschdenken.


----------



## GeForce (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Mittlerweile sind aber schon wieder 4 Stück da und ich könnte diese auch bestellen, trau mich aber nicht


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

konnte mir eine krallen. Naja bei Amazon kann man es wagen.


----------



## GeForce (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

ich wette man bekommt eine 750TI oder ähnliches


----------



## SaftSpalte (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

wollte mir gerade 4 stück bestellen , aber ich warte lieber auf meine 280x   die reicht mir  . viel glück an die die bestellt haben


----------



## cvzone (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



GeForce schrieb:


> ich wette man bekommt eine 750TI oder ähnliches


 
Das ist auch mein Gedanke. Das ist natürlich nicht in Ordnung so, aber dann wird sich beim Händler beschwert wieso einem dieser dann nicht entgegen kommt und ein 350% teureres Produkt nicht viel günstiger abgibt.


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

naja ne 750ti ist auch was feines xD. man hat ja noch 14 Tage Umtauschrecht.


----------



## oelkanne (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

hast ne bestellbetstätigung?? dann nehm ich gleich mal 2-3


----------



## keinnick (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



GeForce schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind aber schon wieder 4 Stück da und ich könnte diese auch bestellen, trau mich aber nicht



Ist wahrscheinlich der Praktikant, der sich über die ganzen Bestellungen am WE freut und die Verfügbarkeit immer mal wieder hochdreht. 

 Im Ernst: Da ist doch irgendwas faul, die haben die Dinger nicht mal auf Lager und stellen das Zeug wiederholt mit diesem "Preisfehler" ein?!


----------



## cvzone (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



oelkanne schrieb:


> hast ne bestellbetstätigung?? dann nehm ich gleich mal 2-3


 
Die (automatisch generierte) Bestellbestätigung bringt Dir rechtlich ungefähr soviel wie dein eigenes Klopapier zu beschriften.


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

sind mehrere Händler die diese Karte für den Preis anbieten. Die Preisanpassung geht automatisch.
Bin nur gespannt ob und wie viele ne Bestätigung erhalten.


----------



## wheeler (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

wenn man jemanden unfähiges verhalten vorwirft,braucht man sich nicht wundern,das man mit standart antworten abgespeisst wird,lol


----------



## Norkzlam (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Man kann aber mittlerweile nicht mehr kaufen, es kommt immer eine Meldung, der Artikel sei beim Händler nicht mehr verfügbar.


----------



## Freakless08 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



wheeler schrieb:


> wenn man jemanden unfähiges verhalten vorwirft,braucht man sich nicht wundern,das man mit *standart* antworten abgespeisst wird,lol


 
Vorallem wenn man Standard falsch schreibt.


----------



## cvzone (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Vorallem wenn man Standard falsch schreibt.


 
Wobei man dann halb Deutschland verdammen müsste, die Stand-Kunst ist halt sehr beliebt.


----------



## the.hai (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Vorallem wenn man Standard falsch schreibt.


 
HEhe 


@wheeler

Wie hätte ich denen sonst das Gesicht pudern sollen? Nächstesmal entschuldige ich mich, wie ich auch so dumm sein kann, auf bestellte ware zu hoffen, die deutlich als lieferbar gekennzeichnet war.

wiegesagt, ich kenn mich aus mit kundendienst usw, wenn dann der fehler nicht auf seiten des kunden liegt, dann muss ich mich als unternehemn mal kümmern.


P.S. mein 5€ Gutschein für die tolle idealo berwertung fehlt mir auch noch...dieser urano ey


----------



## Bec00l (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wieder für 169 drinnen 

PNY GeForce GTX 780 TI 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-E Dual DVI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## GeForce (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

ich wünsche allen die bestellt haben das sie auch eine bekommen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Hier stimmt definitiv was nicht. Eine Minute für 169€ drin und dann gleich wieder ein anderer Shop für 6**€


----------



## Bec00l (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hier stimmt definitiv was nicht. Eine Minute für 169€ drin und dann gleich wieder ein anderer Shop für 6**€


 
http://www.amazon.de/PNY-GeForce-30...ie=UTF8&qid=1393758721&sr=1-2&keywords=780+ti


und wieder für 169


----------



## Joonnaaasss (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Hey,
Danke für die Info! Ohne dich wär ich nicht darauf aufmerksam geworden, hab mir auch gleich 2 Stück eingetütet, bei mir ist noch 1 auf Lager
Mfg


----------



## eRaTitan (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wieder 8 Stück lieferbar, & erneut für 630 Euronen 

Ich liebe die F5 Taste


----------



## Dustin91 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich war gestern, als die Karte ganz am Anfang noch im Angebot bei Foto Köster Münster war, auf deren offizieller Homepage.
Die haben da die Karte nicht mal im Sortiment.

Und diese Wünsche könnt Ihr euch abschmieren.
Wenn die nicht gerade geistig umnachtet sind, dann wird keine Sau so eine Karte bekommen.


----------



## GreenFreak (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich überlege noch, ob ich es wagen sollte 
Viel passieren kann ja nicht, wen man es über amazon kauft, oder?

Momentan isse wieder weg


----------



## blazin255 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



GreenFreak schrieb:


> Ich überlege noch, ob ich es wagen sollte
> Viel passieren kann ja nicht, wen man es über amazon kauft, oder?
> 
> Momentan isse wieder weg


 
Per Lastschriftverfahren hast du 6 Wochenzeit das Geld zurück zu holen.
Das würd ich auch machen wenn da ne 750TI kommt. Direkt zurückholen + zurücksenden die Karte.


----------



## roNskI (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



GreenFreak schrieb:


> Ich überlege noch, ob ich es wagen sollte
> Viel passieren kann ja nicht, wen man es über amazon kauft, oder?
> 
> Momentan isse wieder weg



Eigentlich kann nix schlimmes passieren.
Wenn dennoch das Geld abgebucht wird kannst du es ja im Online Banking selber zurückbuchen


----------



## cvzone (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wenn dann eure 750 TI kommt, denkt dran dass ich nicht widerruft sondern reklamiert, sonst kann euch der Händler die Versandkosten für Rücksendung seit kurzem aufs Auge drücken.

Mir wäre der ganze Aufwand für die Rückabwicklung aber einfach zu blöd, da hier zu 100% keine 780 TI kommen wird, sofern überhaupt etwas geliefert wird.


----------



## XPrototypeX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

jop ich hab mir auch mal eine für 169 bestellt. Merkwürdig ist es schon. Allerdings sind die Bewertungen ja alle positiv... Wahrscheinlich wirklich ein Fehler und da es Sonntag ist wird das so schnell niemanden auffallen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Leute, wenn dann könnt ihr vom Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen und rein rechtlich sind die doch auch dazu verpflichtet die Artikel auszuliefern, da man einen Handel abgeschlossen hat und das Geld ja auch, falls per Lastschrift schon eingezogen wurde.
Mfg


----------



## blazin255 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



XPrototypeX schrieb:


> jop ich hab mir auch mal eine für 169 bestellt. Merkwürdig ist es schon. Allerdings sind die Bewertungen ja alle positiv... Wahrscheinlich wirklich ein Fehler und da es Sonntag ist wird das so schnell niemanden auffallen.


 
Der Preis Springt alle paar Minuten auf über 600 Euro .


----------



## GreenFreak (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Da ist sie ja wieder! 

Jungs, ich weiß nicht, ob ich mir möglichen Stress ersparen sollte, und es später evtl. bereuen werde wie nichts anderes, oder ob ich zuschlagen sollte a lá "YOLO"


----------



## z4x (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

naja wenn jetzt so extrem viele leute eine 780ti bestellen kann es ja auch passieren, dass ein paar durchs system rutschen und die karte bekommen. Ein versuch ist es jedenfalls wert, was hat man schon zu verlieren?


----------



## cvzone (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Leute, wenn dann könnt ihr vom Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen *und rein rechtlich sind die doch auch dazu verpflichtet die Artikel auszuliefern, da man einen Handel abgeschlossen* hat und das Geld ja auch, falls per Lastschrift schon eingezogen wurde.
> Mfg


 
Leider ein rechtlicher Irrglaube.

Der Händler kann sich da einiges aussuchen.

- Angebot nicht angenommen
- Systemfehler
- Anfechtbarkeit wegen Irrtums

und mehr


----------



## GreenFreak (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Kauft jemand von euch zwei, und verkauft mir die zweite, wenn er sie bekommt für 250€?


----------



## apostoli (2. März 2014)

Ich finde die Karte nur wenn ich den hier geposteten link anklicke. Wenn ich bei Amazon (App) suche, finde ich das Angebot nicht. Was stimmt da nicht??


----------



## keinnick (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Leute, wenn dann könnt ihr vom Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen und rein rechtlich sind die doch auch dazu verpflichtet die Artikel auszuliefern, da man einen Handel abgeschlossen hat und das Geld ja auch, falls per Lastschrift schon eingezogen wurde.



Ganz so "einfach" ist es nicht (was ich auch gut finde oder passieren Dir nie Fehler?). Der Link wurde vorher hier schon gepostet: Internetrecht - falsche-preisauszeichnung


----------



## Joonnaaasss (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Hm,
Ich entschuldige mich für meine Inkompetenz ,
Habe sie allerdings bei "Versandmeister" bestellt und nicht mein foto-koester-muenster
Mal gucken, vlt hat man ja Glück
Mfg


----------



## Pokerclock (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Zur Info: Der Thread wurde in die Rumpelkammer verschoben.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B00GI35WQU/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new

Hier sieht man die Aktuellen Preise 
Naja , hab nich genügend Deckung auf meinem Konto..... Und wenn , dann gibt es bestimmt Stress wegen Unter 18 und Amazon Konto blablabla.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B00GI35WQU/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new
> 
> Hier sieht man die Aktuellen Preise
> Naja , hab nich genügend Deckung auf meinem Konto..... Und wenn , dann gibt es bestimmt Stress wegen Unter 18 und Amazon Konto blablabla.


Die Graka ist jetzt schon seid einer längeren Zeit als sonst nichtmehr für den Preis erhältlich^^
Ob da einer was gemerkt hat 
Edit: Bei meinen Bestellungen von Versandmeister wird gerade angezeigt "Versand wird vorbereitet" normal steht da ja "Noch nicht Versandt"
Mfg


----------



## Bec00l (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich find das ist eigtl. die Hardware News N1 =D
Klar iwo makaber. Aber für uns Geeks doch Hardcore nice


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Die Graka ist jetzt schon seid einer längeren Zeit als sonst nichtmehr für den Preis erhältlich^^
> Ob da einer was gemerkt hat
> Mfg


 
172,90 bei Foto Hutter oder so stand bei mir..^^


----------



## D@rk (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Naja mal abwarten was kommt xD
Hab aber auch 2 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XPrototypeX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

http://http://www.mydealz.de/11870/rechtliche-situation-bei-preisfehlern/


----------



## Poempel (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

hmmm ich weiß nicht... konnte mir gerade eine von foto-koester-muenster in den Warenkorb legen. Bestellen oder nicht?


----------



## cap82 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Hab se vorhin per Kreditkarte bestellt. 
Egal, wie es ausgeht, die werden mächtig zu tun haben...


----------



## Norkzlam (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

So jetzt habe ich auch eine ergattern können.


----------



## apostoli (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

liegt bei mir auch im warenkorb... hmmmm


EDIT : 
zu spät 

Leider ist der Artikel PNY GeForce GTX 780 TI 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-E Dual  DVI nicht mehr über den von Ihnen gewählten Anbieter erhältlich. Bitte klicken Sie hier, um zur Produktseite zurückzukehren und einen anderen Anbieter zu wählen.


----------



## D@rk (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Bestellt doch einfach.
Was soll großartig passieren außer Storno


----------



## drebbin (2. März 2014)

Ich sehr das nicht mehr für den preis,nur über 600€ sehe ich... Bitte bitte link her wenn es noch geht

MFG drebb


----------



## micanine (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Nein, Links funzzt nicht mehr 

Mal im Auge behalten, was passiert


----------



## D@rk (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listi...l?ie=UTF8&colid=&coliid=&me=&qid=&seller=&sr=

Sonst F5 und warten


----------



## Bec00l (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

PNY GeForce GTX 780 TI 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-E Dual DVI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

An der Anzeige steht bei mir wieder 172

edit. wieder weg


----------



## D@rk (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

 169 €


----------



## drebbin (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Super, hab grade für 169€ gekauft...nun ist Hoffen angesagt

MfG Drebbin


----------



## apostoli (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

gekauft ! na mal sehen was kommt


----------



## D@rk (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

xD mich würd echt mal interessieren wie viele "verkauft" wurden


----------



## skyhigh5 (2. März 2014)

Wünsche allen viel Spaß mit ihrer EinsteigergraKa


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



apostoli schrieb:


> gekauft ! na mal sehen was kommt


 
Bei welchem Laden? Also CheapSell oder welchen?


----------



## drebbin (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Da ich nem Freund  (weil ich auf Montage kaum zum nutzen des PCs komme) meine 7950 ausleihe bis ich sie wieder brauche, könnte ich mich sogar als verrückt großzügig erweisen und er darf sie behalten, stört mich ja nun nicht mehr wenn das hier klappt

Edit: Die Aktion scheint gerade ausgelaufen zu sein


----------



## Poempel (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Bei mir kann ich die im Warenkorb jetzt auch nicht mehr bestellen. Schon lustig, wie das Sekundentakt wechselt


----------



## micanine (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Bec00l schrieb:


> PNY GeForce GTX 780 TI 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-E Dual DVI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> An der Anzeige steht bei mir wieder 172
> 
> edit. wieder weg


 
Ich warte


----------



## apostoli (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Na na na na na.... mal nicht gehässig werden. Man kann ja nen Storno draus machen wenns ne GTX 750 wird.


----------



## apostoli (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Bei welchem Laden? Also CheapSell oder welchen?



Bei mir war es Versandmeister


Ups... SORRY für den Doppelpost. (peinlich)


----------



## Norkzlam (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich hatte bei "foto-koester-muenster" Glück. Ich brauchte aber auch ein paar Versuche.


----------



## Bec00l (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



micanine schrieb:


> Ich warte


 
Es taucht in der Anzeige schon ab und zu wieder für 172 auf. Ich kann dir nur Refresh empfehlen, bzw. warten was die anderen sagen ob sie überhaupt was bekommen =D


----------



## Pflaumenwunder (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Hoffnung ist schon was schönes, nicht wahr? Aber ich glaube nicht, das Frank (avatar von drebbin) weiterhin so grinsen würde, wenn dann gar nichts ankommt, oder tatsächlich eine - dem preis eher angemessenen - Karte ins Haus flattert. 

Nichts für ungut, aber diese Läden die sie für 169 - 172€ verramschen wollen, sagen mir gar nichts. Vielleicht wurde auch der Acc geknackt und derjenige füllt sich gerade die eigenen Taschen. Ich sitze hier zwar mit einer betagten HD6970 rum, mein Verstand sagt aber definitiv "Finger weg".

Trotzdem Good Luck mit dem Kauf und das dann im Nachhinein kein Rechtlicher Streit ensteht.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ja die Verkäufer wechseln echt im Minutentakt durch, ist echt verrückt, aber ich hab jetzt auch mal zugeschlagen 

Edit: Ich denke bevor hier irgendeine Karte einflattert, wird wohl eher storniert, denn das können die sich glaube ich nicht erlauben, zumal rechtlich sehr ungünstig für den Verkäufer.


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Naja wenn euer Geld weg ist, wird das Gemecker Groß.. Geht nicht per Rechnung oder Lastschrift. Also Kreditkarte. Dann ist erstmal das Geld weg. Das ist ein Lockvogel, weil sicher jetzt über 1000 Leute sich die Graka für 180€ bestellen. Und dann die nachricht bekommen nicht lieferbar usw..


----------



## Bec00l (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



micanine schrieb:


> Ich warte


 
jetzt XD 
http://www.amazon.de/PNY-GeForce-30...ie=UTF8&qid=1393762855&sr=1-1&keywords=780+ti


----------



## micanine (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Leider nicht mehr verfügbar 

Leider ist der Artikel PNY GeForce GTX 780 TI 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-E Dual DVI nicht mehr über den von Ihnen gewählten Anbieter erhältlich. Bitte klicken Sie hier, um zur Produktseite zurückzukehren und einen anderen Anbieter zu wählen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

**** , hatte vorherd eine im Korb , diskutiere mit meinem vater herum will auf bestellen -> weg...-.-

Weitersuchen DD


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wieso? Amazon bucht doch per Lastschrift ab, also kein Problem mit dem Geld. Das mit dem Account-Hack hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, wir werden sehen - wenn nicht, dann eben nicht.

@alle, die bestellen wollen: einfach immer wieder aktualisieren, irgendwann kommt sie wieder rein. Das geht ja mittlerweile schon seit 12h so.


----------



## Poempel (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Also bei foto-koester habe ich schon mal etwas bestellt... die sind also keine Betrüger. "Versandmeister" und "Groß und Klein Versandhandel" haben den selben Geschäftsführer o.O


----------



## baronvonvestholm (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Naja wenn euer Geld weg ist, wird das Gemecker Groß.. Geht nicht per Rechnung oder Lastschrift. Also Kreditkarte. Dann ist erstmal das Geld weg. Das ist ein Lockvogel, weil sicher jetzt über 1000 Leute sich die Graka für 180€ bestellen. Und dann die nachricht bekommen nicht lieferbar usw..


 
beim letzten angebot (also für 172€) gings per lastschrift


----------



## Bec00l (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



micanine schrieb:


> Leider nicht mehr verfügbar
> 
> Leider ist der Artikel PNY GeForce GTX 780 TI 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-E Dual DVI nicht mehr über den von Ihnen gewählten Anbieter erhältlich. Bitte klicken Sie hier, um zur Produktseite zurückzukehren und einen anderen Anbieter zu wählen.


 

Hö. wenn ich auf den Link klicke steht da 169 und 3 verfügbar.. 
was da wohl schief läuft


----------



## Rizoma (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

cool wenn ich als unternehmen einen Kleinkredit brauche verkaufe ich ne teure Graka mit Schnäppchenpreis bei Amazon. Die Bestellung kann ich ja mit den verschiedensten gründen platzen lassen und mit der Rückzahlung der schon gezahlten Kohle lasse ich mir 14 tage zeit. Schon hab ich einen kostenlosen Kleinkredit


----------



## D@rk (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Sehr interessant das es der selbe Geschäftsführer ist


----------



## drebbin (2. März 2014)

Das das nicht so verkauft wird wie geplant, das kann ich mir sogar sehr gut vorstellen.
Aber es ist vielleicht einfach mal Glück für mich und andere hier.
Und selbst wenn es storno wird,so schlimm wäre das ja auch nicht,solange es am Ende geklärt wird. Falls eine andere Karte im Karton landet kann ich dann immer noch entscheiden.

Mfg Frank Drebbin :p


----------



## zinki (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wir müssen mal den morgigen Tag abwarten . Vllt. schafft es der Vorfall in die Medien: "100 000 Stornomails wegen zu billiger Grafikkarte"


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Also ich würde auch nur eine GTX780 nehmen ;D


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Aktion ist wohl vorbei...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



zinki schrieb:


> Wir müssen mal den morgigen Tag abwarten . Vllt. schafft es der Vorfall in die Medien: "100 000 Stornomails wegen zu billiger Grafikkarte"


 
Naja wenn es so viele wären, wäre Amazon bestimmt morgen stutzig gewurden. Das an einem Tag so viele einen Artikel kaufen wäre mir als Händler nicht ganz koscher


----------



## Poempel (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Jetzt für nur 630,16€ bei Versandmeister


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Poempel schrieb:


> Jetzt für nur 630,16€ bei Versandmeister


 
Ich würd lachen wenn das Geld abgezogen wird anstatt 172,90 oder 169,90 xD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Ich würd lachen wenn das Geld abgezogen wird anstatt 172,90 oder 169,90 xD


 
Wenn dieser extremseltene Fall eintretten sollte, würde hier sicher ein Shitstrom vom feinsten losgehen. Aber erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Joonnaaasss (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Hm mal abwarten, hab meine auch von Versandmeister für je 169 ergattert


----------



## addicTix (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Naja manche haben sich ja hier mehr als 2 Karten gekauft, vielleicht können 'se mir ja eine abdrücken für 200   
Sofern es eben klappt, was vermutlich bei sovielen Bestellungen für unter 200€ nicht der Fall sein wird


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Naaa, es zählt ja der Preis zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes, notfalls halt schnell im Profil abgleichen und stornieren. Bei mir steht nach wie vor der niedrige Preis.


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Es bekommt keiner eine Grafikkarte für den Preis. Das muss euch doch logisch sein. Sie ist dann einfach nichtmehr verfügbar, auch wenn es bei euch so in den Bestellungen steht. Das ist noch kein Verbindlicher Kaufvertrag.


----------



## cvzone (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wenn es kein Preisfehler für die 780 TI war, dann ist sicherlich eine falsche ASIN oder EAN ins System gelangt. Eine 750 Ti (oder ähnliches) wurde vom Warenwirtschaftssystem als 780 TI bei Amazon angezeigt.


----------



## Rizoma (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Weezer schrieb:


> Naja manche haben sich ja hier mehr als 2 Karten gekauft, vielleicht können 'se mir ja eine abdrücken für 200
> Sofern es eben klappt, was vermutlich bei sovielen Bestellungen für unter 200€ nicht der Fall sein wird



Du glaubst doch nicht selber das selbst wenn jemand auch nur eine Karte bekommt das die doppelt bestellten hier im Forum für 200€ den Besitzer wechseln würden. Die würden für 500€  verkauft werden.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Hier stand bei mir bei Amazon :
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/xxxxg6h27s9bje.jpg


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Hier stand bei mir bei Amazon :
> http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/thumbnail/xxxxg6h27s9bje_thumb.jpg


 
Hahaha dann nehm ich da mal 100 Stück


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

lol? 12€? hacken die grade Amazon?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht selber das selbst wenn jemand auch nur eine Karte bekommt das die doppelt bestellten hier im Forum für 200€ den Besitzer wechseln würden. Die würden für 500€  verkauft werden.


Kann durchaus sein. Auf dem "NUM-Block" liegt die 8 auch über der 5 und vertippt hat man sich schnell.


cvzone schrieb:


> Wenn es kein Preisfehler für die 780 TI war, dann ist sicherlich eine falsche ASIN oder EAN ins System gelangt. Eine 750 Ti (oder ähnliches) wurde vom Warenwirtschaftssystem als 780 TI bei Amazon angezeigt.


Ja das ist dann wieder die Profitgier des Menschen. Das ist schon immer so und wird immer so bleiben.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



rammstein_72 schrieb:


> lol? 12€? hacken die grade Amazon?


 
kannst selber machen , Quelltext ftw.^^


----------



## micanine (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

LoL, da muss was faul sein


----------



## secure00258 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Danke meine Freunde

http://abload.de/img/unbenanntn1qfg.png


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

jepp , Versandmeister tut wieder 169 Euro 780ti ehm 750ti verkaufen !!!


----------



## Rizoma (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Hahaha dann nehm ich da mal 100 Stück



Du kannst auf dem Bild was erkennen?  Ich nicht mal wenn ich es im Browser stark vergrößere


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Du kannst auf dem Bild was erkennen?  Ich nicht mal wenn ich es im Browser stark vergrößere


 
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/xxxxg6h27s9bje.jpg


----------



## Tech (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Du kannst auf dem Bild was erkennen?  Ich nicht mal wenn ich es im Browser stark vergrößere



Geht mir genauso. Was steht denn da?


----------



## Tech (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich war zu spät... 

Gibt es das Angebot noch?


----------



## micanine (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

...kommt wieder...


----------



## Tech (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Sagt jemand bescheid?  Ich hab leider keine 780 TI abbekommen...


----------



## Joonnaaasss (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tech schrieb:


> Ich war zu spät...
> 
> Gibt es das Angebot noch?


 
Das Angebot gibts seid einer Stunde nicht mehr, so wie ich das sehe
Edit: Ich kann euch in dem Thread gerne auf dem laufenden halten, bezüglich Rückmeldungen, E-Mails und Verlauf der Bestellung, habe übrigends 2 Karten bei Versandmeister gekauft
Mfg


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tech schrieb:


> Sagt jemand bescheid?  Ich hab leider keine 780 TI abbekommen...


 
Es hat noch niemand eine 780ti abbekommen und wird es auch nicht. Will euch ja nicht die Hoffnung nehmen, aber es wird keine 780ti für den Preis geliefert. Keine eine.

Es sind zwar oft andere Shops aber immer die Selben Geschäftsführer. Einmal sind es 2 Gemeinsam, dann mal jeder für sich.


----------



## Tech (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Edit: Ich kann euch in dem Thread gerne  auf dem laufenden halten, bezüglich Rückmeldungen, E-Mails und Verlauf  der Bestellung, habe übrigends 2 Karten bei Versandmeister gekauft
> Mfg


 
Ja, mach mal bitte.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Aber warum hat dann die GTX780ti bzw. wenn es eine 750ti ist so eine lange Platine bzw. Kühler von TITAN / 780 Referenz?


----------



## D@rk (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

es geht wieder xD
http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B00GI35WQU/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Aber warum hat dann die GTX780ti bzw. wenn es eine 750ti ist so eine lange Platine bzw. Kühler von TITAN / 780 Referenz?


 
Ach vlt falsches Foto. Jetzt wartet doch einfach was wird.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Hab eine bestellt , 172,90 bei Foto blabla. ^^

Wenn ned , kommts Geld zurück


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich freue mich für die Verkäufer, die jetzt ne Menge an Knete auf ihr Konto bekommen und keiner bekommt die GTX 780ti... Die leichtgläubigkeit gehört bestraft. Wahnsinn


----------



## CalibeR50 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich für die Verkäufer, die jetzt ne Menge an Knete auf ihr Konto bekommen und keiner bekommt die GTX 780ti... Die leichtgläubigkeit gehört bestraft. Wahnsinn


 
Das ist Lastschrift - falls es verarsche ist, kann ich das Geld zurück fordern.


----------



## cap82 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Anscheinend brauch hier jemand Aufmerksamkeit...


----------



## baronvonvestholm (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



> Ich freue mich für die Verkäufer, die jetzt ne Menge an Knete auf ihr Konto bekommen und keiner bekommt die GTX 780ti... Die leichtgläubigkeit gehört bestraft. Wahnsinn



Dann hol ich mir den lastschrifteinzug eben wieder zurück


----------



## Norkzlam (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Und, kommt dabei irgendwer zu schaden? Der Verkäufer hat einen kostenlosen Kredit und die Glücksritter bekommen ihr Geld wieder.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich für die Verkäufer, die jetzt ne Menge an Knete auf ihr Konto bekommen und keiner bekommt die GTX 780ti... Die leichtgläubigkeit gehört bestraft. Wahnsinn


 
Naja wenns klappt ist doch gut für sie. reg dich nicht auf


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja wenns klappt ist doch gut für sie. reg dich nicht auf


 
so siehts aus , Lastschrift geht


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ist bestimmt nur ein Lockangebot, wenn die Shops gar den selben Geschäftsführer haben.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Amazon.de Auf einen Blick: foto-koester-muenster (Preise inkl. MwSt. Widerrufsbelehrung unter "Verkäuferinformationen")

Also da bestimmt nicht ..^^


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

ich hoffe ja noch ne 2. bei nem anderen Amazonhändler zu schießen.
@Tripleh84. Amazon steht immer noch dazwischen. Gut möglich das jeder vllt sogar mindestens eine bekommt. Wobei ich noch daran zweifle.


----------



## McZonk (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Sehr belustigend dieser Thread. Wenns um Schnäppchen auf Grund von Preisfehlern geht, drehen alle gleich durch und wittern den Deal ihres Lebens.

@rammstein_72: Das glaubst du ernsthaft?  Evtl solltet ihr Euch mal dieses Angebot vom 28.10.13 reinziehen wo AMAZON selbst der Händler war. Natürlich hat da jeder mindestens ein Kit zugesendet bekommen, wie ihr in den Kommentaren lesen könnt.  Ich sag nur:  _*invitatio ad offerendum.*_

Kleiner Preisfehler – Corsair Vengeance Pro Rot 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 2400 MHz (PC3 19200) für 84


----------



## Joonnaaasss (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Hab meine wie gesagt von Versandmeister und der Geschäftsführer ist ein anderer als von foto-koester-muenster
Mfg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



rammstein_72 schrieb:


> ich hoffe ja noch ne 2. bei nem anderen Amazonhändler zu schießen.
> @Tripleh84. Amazon steht immer noch dazwischen. Gut möglich das jeder vllt sogar mindestens eine bekommt. Wobei ich noch daran zweifle.


 
Amazon steht doch nur zwischen Verkäufer und Händler und übernimmt die Überweisung und eventuell den Versand. Amazon bürgt doch nicht für den Händler...


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

@McZonk
nein glaub ich nicht. Aber ich hoffe es .
War mal bei Amazon mit ner Playstation 3 damals so. Damaliger Wert 400€ und für 110€ Angeboten. Niemand hat was bekommen.
@Pseudoephedrin ich hatte mal Probleme mit nem 3. Händler. Nutzte die Amazon A-Z Garantie. Keine Probleme mehr gehabt und Geld wieder bekommen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Amazon.de Auf einen Blick: foto-koester-muenster (Preise inkl. MwSt. Widerrufsbelehrung unter "Verkäuferinformationen")
> 
> Also da bestimmt nicht ..^^


 
Ruf mal an... Hahahahahah  Hätte nicht gedacht das ich heute nochmal so lachen muss. Dieser Shop führt den Artikel GTX 780 ti garnicht. Mich wundert es aber das da Sonntags jemand dran geht.


----------



## Rizoma (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



McZonk schrieb:


> Sehr belustigend dieser Thread. Wenns um Schnäppchen auf Grund von Preisfehlern geht, drehen alle gleich durch und wittern den Deal ihres Lebens.
> 
> @rammstein_72: Das glaubst du ernsthaft?  Evtl solltet ihr Euch mal dieses Angebot vom 28.10.13 reinziehen wo AMAZON selbst der Händler war. Natürlich hat da jeder mindestens ein Kit zugesendet bekommen, wie ihr in den Kommentaren lesen könnt.  Ich sag nur:  _*invitatio ad offerendum.*_
> 
> Kleiner Preisfehler – Corsair Vengeance Pro Rot 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 2400 MHz (PC3 19200) für 84



oder den hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...77648-mindfactory-corsair-ax-850-25-euro.html da gab es auch nen Storno


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ruf mal an... Hahahahahah  Hätte nicht gedacht das ich heute nochmal so lachen muss. Dieser Shop führt den Artikel GTX 780 ti garnicht


 
lol....^^ dann mach ich mal nen Storno xD


----------



## McZonk (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ruf mal an... Hahahahahah  Hätte nicht gedacht das ich heute nochmal so lachen muss. Dieser Shop führt den Artikel GTX 780 ti garnicht. Mich wundert es aber das da Sonntags jemand dran geht.


 Also ich weiß nicht was du hast, manche haben _ihre_ Karte doch schon. Scheint ja funktioniert zu haben!! 


Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Hab* meine *wie gesagt von Versandmeister und der Geschäftsführer ist ein anderer als von foto-koester-muenster
> Mfg


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> lol....^^ dann mach ich mal nen Storno xD


 
Naja keine ahnung was da nicht stimmt, dieser junge Herr am Telefon hat sich nichtmal mit Shop namen oder so gemeldet.


----------



## xxmoghulxx (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Hab eben eine Mail bekommen, hatte heute früh eine 780ti bei Tecedo(Amazon) bestellt auch für 173€. Nun kam eine Bestellbestätigung für eine *750ti* 
Also alles nur ein Fehler in der Produktbezeichnung.
Grüße


----------



## Joonnaaasss (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



McZonk schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht was du hast, manche haben _ihre_ Karte doch schon. Scheint ja funktioniert zu haben!!


Sry da hab ich mich unklar ausgedrückt, das tut mir leid.
Ich habe meine bei Versandmeister bestellt und der Versand wird vorbereitet, sowie Bestellbestätigung ist eingegangen, erhalten habe ich allerdings noch nichts.
Mfg


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich würde morgen früh beim PC-Hochfahren gern die Postfächer der/des Händler(s) sehen


----------



## Joonnaaasss (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



xxmoghulxx schrieb:


> Hab eben eine Mail bekommen, hatte heute früh eine 780ti bei Tecedo(Amazon) bestellt auch für 173€. Nun kam eine Bestellbestätigung für eine *750ti*
> Also alles nur ein Fehler in der Produktbezeichnung.
> Grüße


Also meine Bestellbestätigung, habe ja bei Versandmeister bestellt, wies auf die besagte gtx 780 ti hin , wie der Thread hier im sekundentakt boomt 
Mfg


----------



## McZonk (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

@Joonaaasss: ich dachte mein Posting bricht sich vor lauter Ironie schon die Beine, aber scheinbar war es doch nicht so leicht zu erkennen.


----------



## facehugger (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Also wer bei foto-koester-muenster auf den Bestell-Button gedrückt hat, der wird für den unglaublichen Preis allenfalls ein *Bild* der Karte im Karton vorfinden, wohl kaum eine echte GTX780 TI...

Gruß


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wer nicht heute schon ne Meldung bekommt, sollte halt bis morgen auf ne Bestätigung (vom Händler) warten, was bzw. ob denn überhaupt was kommt. Wenns nicht passt einfach stornieren, ist doch kein großes Ding. Wir werden sehen


----------



## Dustin91 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Also meine Bestellbestätigung, habe ja bei Versandmeister bestellt, wies auf die besagte gtx 780 ti hin , wie der Thread hier im sekundentakt boomt
> Mfg


 
Du bist völlig resistent gegen alles, oder?
Eine Bestellbestätigung bringt dir rein gar nichts.


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Bei Groß- und Klein Versandhandel + CheapSell handelt es sich um den selben Geschäftsführer. Ich werds weiter beobachten und wenn eine falsche Lieferung angezeigt wird, stornieren. Verlieren kann man denke ich nichts.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

"Versand in Kürze"

Seeehr gespannt!


----------



## D@rk (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

xD hab ich auch aber ich glaube nicht das da noch viel passiert xD


----------



## Erok (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Also ich habe jetzt vom Kauf der ersten Karte heute Nacht meine Bestätigung vom Händler selbst erhalten :

 Ihre Auftragsnummer / your order no: xxxxxxx Ihre Kundennummer / your customer no: xxxxxxx

  Sehr geehrte(r) xxxxxxx,

  Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.

  Wir möchten Ihnen hiermit mitteilen, dass Ihre Bestelldaten bei uns eingegangen sind bzw. die Zahlung bei uns verbucht wurde. 

  Ihre Auftragsnummer: xxxxxx
  Ihre Kundennummer: xxxxxx


  Position 1:
    artikelnr           : E0805196
    bezeichnung         : PNY GeForce GTX 750TI 2GB GDDR5 PCI-EX Dual-DVI mi
    menge               : 1


  Sobald Ihre Bestellung versendet wurde erhalten Sie von uns eine Versandbestätigung.


  Mit freundlichen Grüßen


xxxxxxx




Das heisst für mich soviel, die Karte ist gekauft und der Kaufvertrag damit abgeschlossen  

Greetz Erok


----------



## Chris179 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ist aber ne 750Ti...


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Da steht aber GTX 750TI, das siehst du?


----------



## ebastler (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Erok schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt vom Kauf der ersten Karte heute Nacht meine Bestätigung vom Händler selbst erhalten :
> 
> Ihre Auftragsnummer / your order no: xxxxxxx Ihre Kundennummer / your customer no: xxxxxxx
> 
> ...


 
Dann schau nochmal genau, welche Karte du da gekauft hast


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

wo haste bestellt?


----------



## True Monkey (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



> Position 1:
> artikelnr : E0805196
> bezeichnung : PNY GeForce *GTX 750TI* 2GB GDDR5 PCI-EX Dual-DVI mi
> menge : 1


 
 Super ...eine 750er für 172€ 
 das nenn ich einen deal


----------



## Erok (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ja hier steht jetzt 750 Ti drin, die aber von mir natürlich bemängelt wird, da im Account selbst ja die 780 Ti drin steht 

Also werde ich diese auch anfechten können 

Greetz Erok


----------



## keinnick (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Erok schrieb:


> Das heisst für mich soviel, die Karte ist gekauft und der Kaufvertrag damit abgeschlossen



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner neuen PhysX-Karte!?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Erok dir ist schon klar, dass da gtx 750 ti steht? 
@dustin91: Wieso wirst du gleich so ausfallend? Ich habe lediglich gesagt das ich eine erhalten habe und nicht behauptet das diese irgendwas bringt.... 
Mfg


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

@erok Dann wirste nen Storno bekommen. Aber wo haste bestellt?


----------



## Rizoma (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Erok schrieb:


> Ja hier steht jetzt 750 Ti drin, die aber von mir natürlich bemängelt wird, da im Account selbst ja die 780 Ti drin steht
> 
> Also werde ich diese auch anfechten können
> 
> Greetz Erok



wozu anfechten hast 14 tage Rückgaberecht  ist doch unkompliziert einfach zurück mit der 750


----------



## Erok (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Einmal tecedo, einmal CheapSell :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Beschreibung müsste hier doch Ausschlaggebend sein, oder ? 

Greetz Erok


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

War die Naricht von Tecedo? oder beiden?


----------



## xxmoghulxx (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

das ist von Tecedo, die selbe Nachricht habe ich auch bekommen


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

OK danke. dann darf ich ja noch hoffen^^. Weis net wie es dann bei euch aussieht. Würde ne Mail an Amazon schreiben oder an den Händler, das ihr das nicht bestellt habt.


----------



## McZonk (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Erok schrieb:


> Das heisst für mich soviel, die Karte ist gekauft und der Kaufvertrag damit abgeschlossen


Erst lesen, dann freuen - EPIC Fail!


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

naja , wenn die Karte nicht kommen sollte -> Stornierung.
Wenn das Geld nicht zurückkommt -> zur Bank , den Bankeinzug zurückholen.
Wenn die Falsche Karte kommt -> Zurücksenden.

Also ich mach mir da kein Stress ,  läuft über meinen Vater


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Also ich mach mir da kein Stress ,  läuft über meinen Vater


 
 Wird sicher auch eine 750ti sein


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wird sicher auch eine 750ti sein


 
ouh , dann geht sie zurück


----------



## Erok (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich mach mir da auch keinen Stress damit 

Und ich habe den Händler angeschrieben, daß er doch seine Daten bitte korrigieren soll, daß ich eine 780 Ti gekauft habe, und einen Screenshot vom Amazon Kunden-Konto mit angehängt 

Greetz Erok


----------



## GreenFreak (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> naja , wenn die Karte nicht kommen sollte -> Stornierung.
> Wenn das Geld nicht zurückkommt -> zur Bank , den Bankeinzug zurückholen.
> Wenn die Falsche Karte kommt -> Zurücksenden.
> 
> Also ich mach mir da kein Stress ,  läuft über meinen Vater


 
"yolo"


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> ouh , dann geht sie zurück



Sinnloser Aufwand. Einfach mal nicht so "Geldgeil sein".


----------



## Rizoma (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Erok schrieb:


> Einmal tecedo, einmal CheapSell :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 du wirst niemals die 780´er bekommen die haben genug Möglichkeiten einen Irrtum hin zu biegen. und bei so vielen shops vor allen unbekannte teilweise mit gleichen Inhabern würde ich schon davon ausgehen das dieser fehle sogar von denen gewollt ist um Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Erok schrieb:


> Ich mach mir da auch keinen Stress damit
> 
> Und ich habe den Händler angeschrieben, daß er doch seine Daten bitte korrigieren soll, daß ich eine 780 Ti gekauft habe, und einen Screenshot vom Amazon Kunden-Konto mit angehängt
> 
> Greetz Erok


 
so muss das sein 

Hab auch Screenshot von den 172Euro & GTX 780ti Bestellung , aber wenn da jetzt eine 750ti kommt , dann passt das mit dem Artikelbild nicht , mit der beschreibung nicht.^^


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

dann wirste nen Storno bekommen. Solange sie jedoch nicht geliefert ist, kannste ja stornieren. Fehler können nun mal vorkommen. Bin aber trotzdem gespannt wie die reagieren.


----------



## Anticrist (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Habe eine Bestellbestätigung für eine 750ti erhalten... gleich mal geantwortet. bin gespannt    

PS: Jein.. in dem Moment in dem der Verkäufer dein Geld annimmt ist das ein eingehen in den Kaufvertrag durch konklusives Handeln


----------



## -sori- (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Bei dir ists aber eine 7*5*0 ti!!


----------



## Bec00l (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ein Versuch war es allemal Wert ! 
Ich hätte so gern einige gesehen die eine bekommen hätten  Nur durch Zufall. Damit die anderen die ständig schreiben "gott wie bescheuert ihr seid, ihr bekommt nichts", einfach doof schauen würden  Und sich in Po beißen weil sie ein Schnäppchen nicht bekommen haben 

Nur die mutigen kommen weiter  

Leider wird aus der Aktion dann wohl doch nix *shit happens* Storno wegen falschem Artikel und ihr seid alle ausm Schneider


----------



## Tech (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wo ist der "gefällt mir button"?


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Manchmal klappt das auch. Da hat der Händler zumindest nen dicken Rabatt gegeben so, das sich das auch lohnt. Weis aber leider net mehr wo das war.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt. Da es keine Verlierer bei der Aktion gibt, seis doch drum.


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

so siehts aus


----------



## Erok (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich hatte so einen ähnlichen Fall mal bei Ebay mit einer Dampflok von Fleischmann. Auch falscher Preis angegeben, der Verkäufer hat mir die Kaufbestätigung zu gesendet, und kam dann nicht mehr aus dem Kaufvertrag heraus, und er musste mir eine fast 400 Euro teure Dampflok für 39,90 Euro abtreten, die auch ein paar Tage später tatsächlich mit der Post bei mir angekommen ist 

Ok, das ist ein Einzelfall, und keine Massenbestellung wie hier, aber warten wir doch einfach mal ab was noch kommen wird 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Tech (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt. Da es keine Verlierer bei der Aktion gibt, seis doch drum.


 
Doch die Verkäufer verlieren massig Portokosten, da alle Karten zurück gesendet werden...


----------



## cvzone (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Norkzlam schrieb:


> Und, kommt dabei irgendwer zu schaden? Der Verkäufer hat einen kostenlosen Kredit und die Glücksritter bekommen ihr Geld wieder.


 
Was meinst du was de Banken für Gebühren auf Rücklastschriften erheben, das ist nicht ohne, auch wenn es nicht unbedingt der Käufer zahlt.


----------



## cvzone (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Erok schrieb:


> bezeichnung         : PNY GeForce GTX 750TI 2GB GDDR5 PCI-EX Dual-DVI mi
> Das heisst für mich soviel, die Karte ist gekauft und der Kaufvertrag damit abgeschlossen
> 
> Greetz Erok



1) Ist eine Eingangsbestätigung keine Auftragsbestätigung, und bringt Dir rein gar nichts, noch kein Kaufvertrag  zustande gekommen
2) 2 GB GTX 750 Ti

Es ist echt erschreckend wie lernresident hier manche sind und noch immer glauben irgendwie an eine 780 TI kommen zu können, irgendwie. Ihr werdet den ganzen Aufwand mit der Rücksendung an der Backe haben für nichts und wieder nichts, könnte hoffen solange ihr wollt, es wird keine 780 TI geben, kappiert das doch endlich.

Da bietet ein Händler seine 750 TI über einen falschen Posten im Marketplace an, das wars auch schon. Ihr habt einen Anspruch auf gar nichts.


----------



## Bec00l (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



cvzone schrieb:


> Was meinst du was de Banken für Gebühren auf Rücklastschriften erheben, das ist nicht ohne, auch wenn es nicht unbedingt der Käufer zahlt.


 

Am Ende hat doch der Käufer nur das richtige gemacht? Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, aber es wurde ein Produkt gekauft und gezahlt. Wo liegt das Problem? Beim Kunden? Nein! Man darf sofort kaufen und soll es sogar um die Wirtschaft an zu kurbeln. Wenn es nicht das richtige Produkt ist? Zurückschicken! Unser RECHT 
Hört doch mal auf mit dem Schwachsinn das die Verkäufer jetzt untergehen. Die Händler bieten ihre Ware ONLINE an und dort muss in realtime alles stimmen. 24/7 wird gekauft -.- Bei sowas gibts nunmal kein Pardon


----------



## ebastler (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tech schrieb:


> Doch die Verkäufer verlieren massig Portokosten, da alle Karten zurück gesendet werden...


 
Dann sind sie mMn selbst Schuld, denn die ganzen "superpreise" da können kaum ein Versehen sein

Die wollen Aufmerksamkeit/Bekanntheit erlangen, und nen Haufen Käufe aufm Konto haben. Wie viele davon storniert werden ist dann n anderes Thema, aber ich nehme an, dass Amazon "top-sellers" mit vielen verkauften Artikeln bevorzugt behandelt.

Oder sie hoffen drauf, dass ein paar Deppen nix merken, und am Ende halt ne überteuerte 750Ti gekauft haben.

An ein Versehen glaube ich kaum.


----------



## Rizoma (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Erok schrieb:


> Ich hatte so einen ähnlichen Fall mal bei Ebay mit einer Dampflok von Fleischmann. Auch falscher Preis angegeben, der Verkäufer hat mir die Kaufbestätigung zu gesendet, und kam dann nicht mehr aus dem Kaufvertrag heraus, und er musste mir eine fast 400 Euro teure Dampflok für 39,90 Euro abtreten, die auch ein paar Tage später tatsächlich mit der Post bei mir angekommen ist
> 
> Ok, das ist ein Einzelfall, und keine Massenbestellung wie hier, aber warten wir doch einfach mal ab was noch kommen wird
> 
> Greetz Erok



Ebay ist nicht Amazon Ebay = Auktionshaus da gibt der Händler zu erst das Angebot ab und kann daher nicht mehr raus bei Amazon oder anderen online Händlern ist es anders da ist es nur eine aufforderung an den Kunden ein angebot ab zu geben. Was aber der Händler nicht annehmen muß. Und wenn der Händler dir eine 750 schickt ist es offensichtlich ein irrtum aus dem der Händler wieder raus kommt


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wie gesagt wenns Probleme gibt: Amazon A-Z Garantie im Notfall.
Wobei ich @Rizoma zustimme. Der Händler nimmt die Karte zurück und du bekommst das Geld wieder.


----------



## cvzone (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Keine Ahnung wie das bei Amazon als Marketplace Händer geregelt ist, hab nie was zurückgeschickt. Das BGB wurde aber dahingehend geändert, das der Käufer nun auch für Waren über 40 Euro die Versandkosten beim WIDERRUF selber tragen muss. Also bei der Rückgabe auf die Falschlieferung verweisen und nicht widerrufen, das ist nicht das was ihr eigentlich wollt.


----------



## Erok (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Ebay ist nicht Amazon Ebay = Auktionshaus da gibt der Händler zu erst das Angebot ab und kann daher nicht mehr raus bei Amazon oder anderen online Händlern ist es anders da ist es nur eine aufforderung an den Kunden ein angebot ab zu geben. Was aber der Händler nicht annehmen muß. Und wenn der Händler dir eine 750 schickt ist es offensichtlich ein irrtum aus dem der Händler wieder raus kommt


 
Nur bei Auktionen und nicht bei Sofortkauf. Sofortkauf ist genauso ein Festpreis-Angebot wie jedes andere auch 

Hätte ich vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen, daß es sich nur um ein Sofortkauf-Angebot gehandelt hat damals 

Greetz Erok


----------



## cvzone (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Bec00l schrieb:


> Die Händler bieten ihre Ware ONLINE an und dort muss in realtime alles stimmen. 24/7 wird gekauft -.- Bei sowas gibts nunmal kein Pardon


 
Das sieht das Gesetz aber ganz anders, auch wenn es viele Online Shopper nicht wahr haben wollen.


----------



## JPW (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich meine bei den Amazon Mails steht sogar immer dabei, dass noch kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. 
Erst bei Versandbestätigung glaube ich. 

Aber wie manche Leute es hier anderen nicht gönnen wollen ein Schnäppchen gemacht zu haben. 
Ich habe mich auch nicht getraut, muss ich deshalb den anderen die ganze Sache mies reden? Kommt mal wieder runter.


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Also, falls hier überhaupt jemand eine 780Ti für diese 172€ bekommt, dann soll er die Karte mit Samt der Rechnung hier als Bild posten. Das würde ich gerne sehn!


----------



## keinnick (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



JPW schrieb:


> Aber wie manche Leute es hier anderen nicht gönnen wollen ein Schnäppchen gemacht zu haben.
> Ich habe mich auch nicht getraut, muss ich deshalb den anderen die ganze Sache mies reden? Kommt mal wieder runter.



Es geht doch nicht darum, es jemanden nicht zu gönnen, nur weil man realistisch bleibt. Es handelt sich um einen Fehler, den kann man versuchen auszunutzen oder man sieht es realistisch und lässt das ganze einfach sein weil wie so oft ohnehin nichts dabei raus kommt.


----------



## cvzone (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



JPW schrieb:


> Aber wie manche Leute es hier anderen nicht gönnen wollen ein Schnäppchen gemacht zu haben.
> .



Das hat doch damit mal überhaupt nichts zu tun. Es gibt nur Leute die erwachsen sind und rechtlich etwas mehr Ahnung haben und andere Leute vor völligem Unsinn warnen wollen. Es gibt zwar Käuferschutz in diesem Falle, aber sowas sind genau die Gründe für die wahnsinnig hohe Onlinekriminalität, die Dummheit der geldgeilen User, die sofort das Gehirn komplett ausschalten. Jeder der hier auch nur 1 Sekunde geglaubt oder gehofft hat wirklich eine 780 TI zu kommen für den Preis, hat noch viel zu lernen.


----------



## Rizoma (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



JPW schrieb:


> Aber wie manche Leute es hier anderen nicht gönnen wollen ein Schnäppchen gemacht zu haben.
> Ich habe mich auch nicht getraut, muss ich deshalb den anderen die ganze Sache mies reden? Kommt mal wieder runter.



Das ist blödsin das wir ihnen es nicht gönnen. Wir sind einfach nur realistisch und weisen die lern resistenten zurecht ds sie das was sie hier vermeintlich bestellt haben nie bekommen werden.


----------



## JPW (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Das ist blödsin das wir ihnen es nicht gönnen. Wir sind einfach nur realistisch und weisen die lern resistenten zurecht ds sie das was sie hier vermeintlich bestellt haben nie bekommen werden.


 
Ich glaub ja auch nicht, dass da was kommt. 
Aber manche regen sich hier zu sehr auf imho.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



cvzone schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie das bei Amazon als Marketplace Händer geregelt ist, hab nie was zurückgeschickt. Das BGB wurde aber dahingehend geändert, das der Käufer nun auch für Waren über 40 Euro die Versandkosten beim WIDERRUF selber tragen muss. Also bei der Rückgabe auf die Falschlieferung verweisen und nicht widerrufen, das ist nicht das was ihr eigentlich wollt.


 
Das gilt erst ab Juni 2014.


----------



## cvzone (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



JPW schrieb:


> Ich glaub ja auch nicht, dass da was kommt.
> Aber manche regen sich hier zu sehr auf imho.


 
Wir regen uns nicht auf, wir sind nur völlig verwundert über diese Ignoranz. Erst wenn sich hier etwas mehr realitätsnähe in den Köpfen festsetzt, kann der Kampf gegen Onlinekriminalität überhaupt erst beginnen, so wird doch den Leuten noch in die Hände gespielt. Den du glaubst doch nicht, dass es nicht auch dutzende Leute gegeben hätte die auch ohne Käuferschutz bestellt hätten.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

sollte ja kein Problem sein wenn ich heute Abend die Storno mache oder?


----------



## Johnny_Burke (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Jetzt schlagt euch doch nicht die Köpfe ein. 

Warten wirs ab. Morgen sollte es erste Ergebnisse geben. Sprich: Obs Versendet worden ist oder nicht.
Die Sache hat sich so oder so später eh gegessen. 
Und dass ihr die Käufer nun dazu bringen wollt wegen Gebühren für den Verkäufer die Bestellung zu stornieren halte ich für vergebene Mühe. Für die Grafikkarte wirklich haben will, wird es hart auf hart kommen lassen.


----------



## Bec00l (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> sollte ja kein Problem sein wenn ich heute Abend die Storno mache oder?


 
Mach dir keine Sorgen. 
Du sendest ihm das Bild und bittest einfach um ein Storno  

Du wolltest ein anderes Produkt zu diesem Preis und kriegst es nicht. Das Recht liegt bei dir. Einfach Stornieren  

Sollten den Thread jetzt nicht noch künstlich aufblasen


----------



## D@rk (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Die bekommen die Preisfehler "wenn es welche sind" nicht in de griff.
Alle 4 Shops hatten bzw haben es wieder für 169-175€ drin


----------



## dekay55 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand mal die AGB´s gelesen ? 

Keiner der Online Shops wird die Karte verschicken für den Preis, mit dem Kaufbutton sendet ihr naemlich ledglich ein Angebot an den Verkaeufer das ihr das Produkt haben wollt, es verpflichtet den Verkaeufer NICHT dieses Angebot anzunehmen. 

Folglich alle die gehofft haben hier ne Billige Karte abzustauben haben schlichtschweg einfach Pech gehabt, naja man sollte sich immer mal die AGB´s durchlesen


----------



## Dustin91 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Und wie oft soll das hier noch widergekäut werden? 

Und AGB's gibts nicht, das sind AGB.


----------



## Newb (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich zitiere mich mal einfach um das zu pushen.



Newb schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal einfach, dass der Verkäufer kurzfristig viele Scheinchen braucht (für was auch immer) und hat deshalb es so spottbillig angeboten. Er bekommt das Geld, macht dies das, und eine Woche später habt ihr euer Geld wieder zurück und es wird gesagt, dass es ein Preisfehler war. Kein Händler der Welt wird etwas so billig anbieten, alleine schon der Einkaufspreis vom Hersteller kostet mehr als doppelt so viel, wieso sollen die es unter Einkaufswert weiter verkaufen?


 
Der Verkäufer wird sich mit den Unmegen an Geld kurz freuen und seine andere Ware abbezahlen, da er gerade das Geld nicht hat und wahrscheinlich sehr schnell diese bezahlen muss und deshalb euch mit diesem Angebot anlockt.
Er bekommt sein Geld durch den Verkauf seiner anderen Ware Geld und am Ende bekommt ihr zwar die gleiche Summe Geld zurück, aber nicht das "gleiche" Geld, sondern die Kohle von den anderen Käufern, die andere Ware kaufen und diese auch geliefert bekommen haben.


----------



## Poempel (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Bei den 3 Shops, bei denen es sich auch um die selben Geschäftsführer handelt, kann deine Vermutung ja ganz gut hin hauen. Aber warum sollte ein anderer, eindeutig größerer, Laden wie foto-koester zufällig genau das Gleiche mit dem gleichen Produkt veranstalten?

Edit: Bei Groß und Klein Versandhandel steht in der Beschreibung sogar, dass es eine GTX 750 ist.


----------



## NicoGermanman (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich weiss ja nicht ob das hier schon einer geschrieben hat, aber bei einem Händler steht das in der Beschreibung. 
Beschreibung: Grafik-Karte, intern, NVIDIA-Grafik GeForce GTX750, DirectX 11,2, 1.020 MHz Taktfrequenz, 2.048 MB Speicher, Turbocache, aktiv gekühlt, Schnittstellen: PCI-E, Anschlüsse: DUAL DVI, Software Treiber DVD


----------



## Poempel (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



NicoGermanman schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht ob das hier schon einer geschrieben hat, aber bei einem Händler steht das in der Beschreibung.
> Beschreibung: Grafik-Karte, intern, NVIDIA-Grafik GeForce GTX750, DirectX 11,2, 1.020 MHz Taktfrequenz, 2.048 MB Speicher, Turbocache, aktiv gekühlt, Schnittstellen: PCI-E, Anschlüsse: DUAL DVI, Software Treiber DVD


 
Habe ich gerade eben auch gemerkt 

Edit: Die GTX 750 gibt es doch gar nicht mit 2GB VRAM, oder? Die bekommen das echt nicht in den Griff...


----------



## NicoGermanman (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Poempel schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade eben auch gemerkt


 
Hatte ich bei dir auch gelesen, nachdem ich hier geanwortet hatte. 
Schöne sche... für die jennigen, die die Karte bestellt haben.


----------



## blazin255 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Bei mir steht das es eine 780TI ist mit 3GB

PNY GeForce GTX 780 TI 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-E Dual DVI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör preis geht immer rauf und runter


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Als ich bei Groß und Klein bestellt habe, stand dort nix von 750, sondern 780Ti, hab mir sogar die Typnummer "GF780IGTX3GEPB" aufgeschrieben, weil ich gucken wollte, ob es wirklich eine 780Ti ist^^ Es bleibt also spannend.


----------



## NicoGermanman (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



blazin255 schrieb:


> Bei mir steht das es eine 780TI ist mit 3GB
> 
> PNY GeForce GTX 780 TI 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-E Dual DVI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör preis geht immer rauf und runter


 
Bitte Lies dir nochmal meinen Beitrag und den von @Poempel durch und sieh dir das Bild man an, das @Poempel hochgeladen hat.


----------



## D@rk (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wo seht ihr denn das es eine "GTX750" sein soll?

Bei mir steht ganz normal GTX780Ti


----------



## Johnny_Burke (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Über die Verkaufsmaske einer 780 eine 750 anbieten.

Nicht schlecht.


----------



## D@rk (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Das haben die da grade erst hingeschrieben 
Als ich bestellt habe war es ein *


----------



## Mumpitz (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Poempel schrieb:


> Bei den 3 Shops, bei denen es sich auch um die selben Geschäftsführer handelt, kann deine Vermutung ja ganz gut hin hauen. Aber warum sollte ein anderer, eindeutig größerer, Laden wie foto-koester zufällig genau das Gleiche mit dem gleichen Produkt veranstalten?


Mich wundert es schon, dass Foto-Koester diese Karte da überhaupt anbietet. Ich denke mal die haben sowas normal gar nicht im Angebot. Ob da jemand Schabernack treibt?
Und jetzt gibts die 780ti-750ti Hybrid gerade für 629,59€, super Schnäppchen


----------



## blazin255 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



NicoGermanman schrieb:


> Bitte Lies dir nochmal meinen Beitrag und den von @Poempel durch und sieh dir das Bild man an, das @Poempel hochgeladen hat.



Ich habe mir auch die Produktnummer aufgeschrieben. Ich zahle garnichts außer den Weg zur Post zurück und eine "Stornierung des lastschriftsverfahren" wo ist das problem das ganze dauert höchstens ne stunde .

Es ist doch nicht meine schuld das jemand das Falsche Produkt verkauft. Da können die zicken wie die wollen, wenn ich eine 750ti kriege geht die zurück und ich hole mir das Geld einfach wieder.
Sollten die Probleme machen ist diese "Firma" schneller von der Bildfläche als wenn die Anwalt sagen könnten.
Ich wäre nämlich nicht der einzigste der das so machen würde. Meine bekannten wissen auch schon alle bescheid 15 freunde von mir haben auch bestellt.

UND ES STAND NIX in KLEIN "750" auch nicht in der Produktnummer

EDIT: Das wars dann mit der Triple betrügerei


----------



## Natler (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wieder für 172,77€  trau mich aber nicht


----------



## Norkzlam (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Kannst auch gerne in Pfund bezahlen PNY GeForce GTX 780 XLR8 OC Graphics Card with GeForce Experience (3GB, Dual DVI/HDMI/DisplayPort, 2304 Cuda Cores GPU BOOST 2.0 / Shield Ready / SLI-Ready / Direct X 11 Support): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## D@rk (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

xD geil


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Meine ist Stoniert 
Grund : Grafikkarte ist für die Leistung zu teuer , bestelle eine andere


----------



## Johnny_Burke (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Am besten noch als Notiz für den Kauf "Bitte nachschauen, dass es wirklich die 780Ti ist." beilegen.


----------



## facehugger (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Natler schrieb:


> Wieder für 172,77€  trau mich aber nicht


Brauchst dich auch nicht trauen, denn für deutlich unter 200 Taler bekommst du keine GTX770, keine GTX780, geschweige denn eine GTX780 TI. Sicher, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, aber diese Aktion hier war/ist einfach nur Bauernfängerei

Gruß


----------



## Dustin91 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Interessant ist aber, dass Foto Köster weder die GTX 750 noch die GTX 780, im Sortiment auf der offizielen Homepage, hat.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Vielleicht hätten sie bei Bedarf für Fotografen bleiben sollen.


----------



## facehugger (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Johnny_Burke schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätten sie bei Bedarf für Fotografen bleiben sollen.


Deswegen schrieb ich ja, bei Foto Köster wird höchstens ein Foto der GTX780 TI im Päckchen liegen...

Gruß


----------



## GeForce (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wow kaum bin ich 3 Stunden weg scho gehts hier ab 
Da hab ich wohl auf Seite 6 richtig gelegen mit der 750TI.


----------



## facehugger (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



GeForce schrieb:


> Da hab ich wohl auf Seite 6 richtig gelegen mit der 750TI.


Wer etwas anderes geglaubt/gehofft/erwartet hat, der war sowas von auf dem Holzweg Geschenkt wird nirgendwo niemandem etwas, außer zum Geburtstag. Und dieser Preis war/ist nix anderes als ein Lockvogel/falsche Bezeichnung/Zahlendreher oder was auch immer...

Ich weiß, die Auto-Vergleiche nerven. Aber niemand erwartet doch auch ernsthaft, einen neuen 911er für 25000€ zu bekommen

Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



facehugger schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich ja, bei Foto Köster wird höchstens ein Foto der GTX780 TI im Päckchen liegen...
> 
> Gruß


 
 made my day

Naja es regiert wieder mal der Geiz anscheinend. Aber eine 750ti ist doch auch eine schöne Ersatzgrafikkarte


----------



## facehugger (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja es regiert wieder mal der Geiz anscheinend. Aber eine 750ti ist doch auch eine schöne Ersatzgrafikkarte


Hey, wenn du gleich 3 GTX750 TI bestellst, dürftest du in etwa die Power einer GTX780 TI haben und dabei trotzdem noch günstiger wegkommen...

Gruß


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Hab meine GTX 780ti alias GTX 750ti Karten auch storniert. Nach den Beweisen hier, ist mir das zu Heiß. Ich drücke den anderen die mutig sind trotzdem die Daumen.


----------



## Rizoma (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



facehugger schrieb:


> Hey, wenn du gleich 3 GTX750 TI bestellst, dürftest du in etwa die Power einer GTX780 TI haben und dabei trotzdem noch günstiger wegkommen...
> 
> Gruß


 naja Tripple-SLI ein hoch auf die MR die du dir ins Haus holst


----------



## Anticrist (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

verstehe das ganze gehate nicht.. das keiner Besteller eine echte 780ti bekommen wird sollte doch klar sein. 
Der/die Verkäufer werden den Auftrag einfach ablehnen.
Wenn diese/r Shop aber mehrfach am Tag das gleiche falsche Angebot erstellen, unterstelle ich Absicht - Lockangebote um in den allmächtigen Preisvergleichsportalen gut dazustehen.
Wer solche dreckigen Nummern abzieht gehört bestraft. Ich werden den/die Verkäufer auch noch ein bisschen per mail quälen.. einfach so
so what ?


----------



## Jarduk (2. März 2014)

Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum Donnerstag oder Freitag! Daumen drücken und abwarten ^^


----------



## dekay55 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Anticrist schrieb:


> verstehe das ganze gehate nicht.. das keiner Besteller eine echte 780ti bekommen wird sollte doch klar sein.
> Der/die Verkäufer werden den Auftrag einfach ablehnen.


 
Ich glaub das kein gehate, ich finds nur hart wie naiv hier die leute sind, und wieviel sich die AGB durchgelesen haben, da steht doch explizit drinne das ne Bestellbestaetigung lediglich als Angebot vom Kaeufer gilt was von Amazon zum eigentlichen Haendler geleitet wird, da wirds logisch sein das kein Shop dieses Angebot annehmen wird


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Also kann ich wohl stornieren oder ? Eigentlich müsste ja der Trottel der den Fehler gemacht hat dafür geradestehen und die Karten zum angebenen Preis raushauen


----------



## Pflaumenwunder (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Und wenn du einen Online-Shop betreibst bzw. als Händler über den Markplatz von Amazon handelst, würdest du natürlich mit guten Beispiel voran gehen und die Grafikkarten auch zu dem Preis verramschen, nicht wahr?

Bitte erst denken, dann schreiben.

Edit: Bei solchen Kommis würde ich schon fast hoffen, das diejenigen dann tatsächlich ein Paket von dem Shop erhalten, wo lediglich ein Blatt Papier mit dem Trollface drauf, drin ist.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ja aber logo^^


----------



## keinnick (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Ja aber logo^^



Sagt sich so leicht wenn man genau weiß, dass die Situation nie eintritt.


----------



## BerndDasBrot (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Sehe ich das richtig, dass wenn der Händler die Kohle abbucht, ich ein Recht auf die Angebotene Ware habe?


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



BerndDasBrot schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass wenn der Händler die Kohle abbucht, ich ein Recht auf die Angebotene Ware habe?


 
Normalerweise wenn die Kohle abgebucht worden ist, ist es Bezahlt und somit der Kaufvertrag Zustande gekommen.


----------



## Anticrist (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Bin kein Jurist, würde das ganze dann aber als Einwilligung in den Kaufvertrag durch konklusives Handeln verstehen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ihr solltet aber auch bedenken, dass ein relativ kleiner Online Händler vor 2 Jahren eine HD7970 für 330€ falsch gelistet hat und alle Karten ausgeliefert wurden.
Das hat dem Shop damals eine Miese von ca. 80.000€ (wenn mich nicht alles täuscht) eingebracht.
Von dem her wünsche ich allen Käufern Glück, auch wenn das ganze im Endeffekt auch schief gehen kann.
Falls es wirklich eine 750/ti sein sollte, können diese zurück geschickt werden.


----------



## McZonk (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Also kann ich wohl stornieren oder ? Eigentlich müsste ja der Trottel der den Fehler gemacht hat dafür geradestehen und die Karten zum angebenen Preis raushauen


 Erstens mal ist es sicherlich kein Trottel, dem hier ein Fehler unterlaufen ist () und zweitens hast du nach geltendem Recht einfach mal überhaupt kein Anrecht die Ware zu dem Preis zu verlangen, da noch keinerlei Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen ist. Aber das ist wohl die Resistenz die hier viele anprangern...


----------



## Anticrist (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Was soll denn "schief gehen"? Schaden kann keinem der Käufer entstehen...




McZonk schrieb:


> Erstens mal ist es sicherlich kein Trottel, dem hier ein Fehler unterlaufen ist () und zweitens hast du nach geltendem Recht einfach mal überhaupt kein Anrecht die Ware zu dem Preis zu verlangen, da noch keinerlei Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen ist. Aber das ist wohl die Resistenz die hier viele anprangern...


 
Ich suche immer wieder die Beiträge derer die glauben sie würden eine 780ti bekommen .. muss wohl blind sein


----------



## Tierce (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Nachdem alle betonen dass sie es den anderen gönnen würden, wenn diese die 780Ti für 172 Euro kriegen muss ich einfach mal sagen dass ich das ehrlich gesagt keinem gönne. 

Das wäre so bitter wenn alle mit einem Ti Sli Pc rumposten und ich keinen habe nur weil ich nicht zur richtigen Zeit am PC war.
Nenene.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich glaube ja auch nicht dass die Karten ausgeliefert werden da eben noch kein Vertrag zustande kam. War bei MF damals auch so


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wenn der Betrag abgebucht wird und diese eine Falsche Grafikkarte oder keine Liefern, würde ich Anzeige wegen Betrug stellen. Weil das ist dann offensichtlicher Betrug. § 263a (1)


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wir werden es ja morgen oder übermorgen sehen, wer hier alles eine Karte bekommen hat. Wer Glück hatte, soll den Lieferschein mit der Karte posten


----------



## dekay55 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> § 263a (1)


 
Nun wenn das ganze durch einen Fehler passiert ist, tritt dieses gesetz nicht in Kraft, denn dies behandelt nur den vorsatz  
Bei ner anzeige müsste man auch noch beweisen können das es unter vorsatz passiert ist, eher unwarscheinlich also wird nix passieren.


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Den Vorsatz kann man leicht beweisen. Fast 24 Std. sind die Angebote reingestellt worden, die Preise geändert worden und die Bestellungen wurden so ausgeführt. Es kann einmal passieren, aber nicht 24 Stunden lang..


----------



## True Monkey (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

^^Und jeder Händler ist verpflichtet auch am WE zu arbeiten oder was 

 Und bevor du dich fragst woher die Bestätigungen kommen ....es soll Programme geben die können sowas automatisch


----------



## Rizoma (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Den Vorsatz kann man leicht beweisen. Fast 24 Std. sind die Angebote reingestellt worden, die Preise geändert worden und die Bestellungen wurden so ausgeführt. Es kann einmal passieren, aber nicht 24 Stunden lang..



Die preise werden heut zu tage teilweise automatisch angepaßt und wenn ein Computerfehler am Sonntag vorliegt wo keiner arbeitet ist das dieser Fehler 24h andauert ja ein Riesen Argument für Vorsatz


----------



## dekay55 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Den Vorsatz kann man leicht beweisen. Fast 24 Std. sind die Angebote reingestellt worden, die Preise geändert worden und die Bestellungen wurden so ausgeführt. Es kann einmal passieren, aber nicht 24 Stunden lang..


 
Für dich mag das nen vorsatz sein, aber für nen Staatsanwalt ist eine reine vermutung ( und mehr ist das hier nicht ) und kein beweis. 

Dazu kommt eben noch, es ist Sonntag, das ist eben kein Werktag


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Gut die Karte wird storniert. Kein Bock eine 750ti wieder zurückzuschicken oder ewig aufs Geld zu warten.

Aber bei kack Versandmeister wird sicher nichts mehr bestellt, der Shop hat auch keine guten Bewertungen


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Die preise werden heut zu tage teilweise automatisch angepaßt und wenn ein Computerfehler am Sonntag vorliegt wo keiner arbeitet ist das dieser Fehler 24h andauert ja ein Riesen Argument für Vorsatz


 
Naja wenn es anders rum wäre, ist von denen das Argument auch nicht Riesig..


----------



## z4x (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

wieso labern hier immer alle es sei eine 750ti? welchen grund habt ihr zu der anahme? nur weil zufällig der preis past?

ich hab teilweise das gefühl, das viele einfach nicht wollen das es funktioniert.


----------



## Chinaquads (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

vielleicht solltest du dir den ganzen Thread durchlesen, dann wüsstest du, das manche eine Bestätigung für eine GTX750Ti erhalten haben


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Also dann haben die absichtlich und mit Vorsatz zum Preis einer 750ti eine 780ti eingestellt. Ein Fehler ja genau so blöd kann doch keiner sein muss man halt aufpassen als Händler

Sammelklage ?


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich finde das ein Vorsatz, würde ja fast das selbe sein. Man bestellt eine 780er Ti zu einem Preis von 600€ und überweist nur 172€.. Hab mich halt verlesen und es war ein Tippfehler bei der Überweisung... 
Das war Pure Absicht. Und wenn man die Preise automatisch anpassen lässt, soll man gefälligst auch an nicht Werktagen seine Preise Kontrollieren.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ich finde das ein Vorsatz, würde ja fast das selbe sein. Man bestellt eine 780er Ti zu einem Preis von 600€ und überweist nur 172€.. Hab mich halt verlesen und es war ein Tippfehler bei der Überweisung...
> Das war Pure Absicht. Und wenn man die Preise automatisch anpassen lässt, soll man gefälligst auch an nicht Werktagen seine Preise Kontrollieren.


 
Ja genau


----------



## XPrototypeX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Fehler hin oder her. Wenn das Geld abgebucht wird, ist ein Vertrag zu Stande gekommen. Und da ist dann die Anzeige bindend. Klar erst mal ist es nur ein Softwarefehler, auch die Bestätigung reicht noch nicht aus für eine Vertragsbindung. Wenn das Geld abgebucht wird, hat der Händler gelitten.


----------



## Pflaumenwunder (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich glaube - nein ich bin absolut davon überzeugt - das ihr eure 780TIs Gerichtlich Einfordern werden müsst. Und wenn ihr pech habt, zahlt ihr dann sogar kräftig drauf.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

(3) Der Kunde erhält nach Absenden seiner Bestellung von Amazon per Email eine automatische Bestätigung, dass der Anbieter das Angebot erhalten hat. Die Bestellbestätigung führt  noch nicht zum Vertragsschluss zwischen Anbieter und Kunden.

(4) Die Annahme des Angebots (und damit der Vertragsabschluss) erfolgt durch Email von Amazon, in welcher dem Kunden der Versand der Ware durch den Anbieter bestätigt wird. 

So das sagt eigentlich alles. 

Quelle Amazon, AGB Versandmeister


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Klagt doch einfach. Berichtet dann bitte. Mir persönlich wäre es zu affig wegen 172€ zu klagen. Allein der Anwalt kostet schon so viel.


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> (3) Der Kunde erhält nach Absenden seiner Bestellung von Amazon per Email eine automatische Bestätigung, dass der Anbieter das Angebot erhalten hat. Die Bestellbestätigung führt  noch nicht zum Vertragsschluss zwischen Anbieter und Kunden.
> 
> (4) Die Annahme des Angebots (und damit der Vertragsabschluss) erfolgt durch Email von Amazon, in welcher dem Kunden der Versand der Ware durch den Anbieter bestätigt wird.
> 
> ...



Wenn sie abbuchen, haben sie gelitten.. Aber darüber kann man sich streiten. Ich hab eh nicht bestellt.


----------



## XPrototypeX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Wenn sie abbuchen, haben sie gelitten.. Aber darüber kann man sich streiten. Ich hab eh nicht bestellt.


 
Auch noch in der AGB: 



> § 5  Zahlungs- und Versandbedingungen
> 
> (1)  Der Kunde kann per Bankeinzug (Lastschrift) oder Kreditkarte zahlen. Die Zahlungsabwicklung erfolgt dabei über das Bezahlsystem - Amazon Payments - von Amazon. Die Belastung des Bankkontos des Kunden bzw. der Kreditkarte erfolgt nach Versendung der Ware.



Ihr habt also beide recht..


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Und sogar noch als Werbung.. Aber ich will ja keine Absicht unterstellen..


----------



## dekay55 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wie gut das Wochenende ist und ohnehin keine Buchungen gemacht werden


----------



## Rizoma (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Also dann haben die absichtlich und mit Vorsatz zum Preis einer 750ti eine 780ti eingestellt. Ein Fehler ja genau so blöd kann doch keiner sein muss man halt aufpassen als Händler
> 
> *Sammelklage ?*



dein ernst?  

Wieso kommt eigentlich bei solch einen Thema immer wieder jemand, der Sammelklage schreit und jedes mal muß man ihnen sagen das es so etwas in Deutschland nicht gibt


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Rizoma schrieb:


> dein ernst?
> 
> Wieso kommt eigentlich bei solch einen Thema immer wieder jemand, der Sammelklage schreit und jedes mal muß man ihnen sagen das es so etwas in Deutschland nicht gibt


 
Wenn man sich abspricht und gleichzeitig Klage einreicht kann man um eine Prozessverbindung beten..


----------



## facehugger (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Rizoma schrieb:


> naja Tripple-SLI ein hoch auf die MR die du dir ins Haus holst


War auch nicht so ganz ernst gemeint der Beitrag. Deswegen ja auch das fette Grinsen am Ende...

Gruß


----------



## plaGGy (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



XPrototypeX schrieb:


> Fehler hin oder her. Wenn das Geld abgebucht wird, ist ein Vertrag zu Stande gekommen. Und da ist dann die Anzeige bindend. Klar erst mal ist es nur ein Softwarefehler, auch die Bestätigung reicht noch nicht aus für eine Vertragsbindung. Wenn das Geld abgebucht wird, hat der Händler gelitten.


 
???

Du kannst vll bei einer Stornierung auf Ersatzzinsen bestehen, aber naja im Zweifel wirst du dann klagen müssen für die 3 Cent, welche dir zustehen.
Außerdem wird aus Sicherheitsgründen meisten sowieso erst abgebucht wenn Versand wurde.
AUßerdem bucht Amazon für den Händler ab, also würde ich sowieso vorsichtig sein mit irgendwelchen rechtlichen Fristen/Pflichten oder ähnlichem.

Zudem gibt bei solchen Sachen sowieso ganz eigenen Rechtssprechung das es sich offentsichtlichst um einen Fehler handelt.

Das heißt: Wenn der Händler nicht versendet, wird er einfach Irrtum oder falsche Datenpbermittlung geltend machen und alle Willenserklärungen der Kunden ablehnen und das Geld rückerstatten.
Ob das nun gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht, entscheidet im Zweifel das Gericht.

Wenn er versendet, dann hat er erstmal echt Pech gehabt weil er "im Grunde" dann das Angebot angenommen hat.



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Und sogar noch als Werbung.. Aber ich will ja keine Absicht unterstellen..


 
Das läuft automatisch und greift einfach nur die Daten vom Amazonserver ab.... Und ist genauso rechtlich bindend wie die Werbung im Aldi-Blättchen.


----------



## Anticrist (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Die Werbung wird automatisch erstellt, das hat nichts mit Vorsatz zu tun.


Und ja Werbung ist im Zweifel verbindlich. Wer mit Sonderangeboten wirbt muss dafür sorgen das diese mindestens 3 Tage vorrätig sind. Dagegen verstoßen die Discounter zwar mit jedem Sonderangebot aufs neue, aber nunja


----------



## Rizoma (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich abspricht und gleichzeitig Klage einreicht kann man um eine Prozessverbindung beten..



Du kannst da um garnix bitten, wenn dann kann nur der Staatsanwalt wenn es zb. um Betrug in Tausenden fällen geht eine Zusammenlegung beantragen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Naja werbung auf anderen Seiten anzeigen, die Preise ändern, Angebot rein raus rein raus rein raus... Würd mir als Staatsanwalt für eine Prüfung ausreichen!


----------



## plaGGy (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Naja werbung auf anderen Seiten anzeigen, die Preise ändern, Angebot rein raus rein raus rein raus... Würd mir als Staatsanwalt für eine Prüfung ausreichen!


 
Deshalb bist du ja auch kein Staatsanwalt!


----------



## Bec00l (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Könnt ihr mal aufhören hier Wild rum zu spekulieren xD
Ist zwar ziemlich funny, aber wir sehen es morgen oder übermorgen ganz genau  

Bin mir ziemlich sicher das jeder as soon as possible sein Geld wieder aufm Konto haben wird


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Deshalb bist du ja auch kein Staatsanwalt!


 
Witzbold, es gibt Staatsanwälte die brauchen nur eine dumme aussage und schon hat der angeklagte gelitten, also soviel dazu.


----------



## secure00258 (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich habe vorhin mit meinem Schwiegervater darüber gesprochen, was er denn von diesem Thema hält, da ich etwas stutzig war bevor ich die Bestellung aufgegeben habe.
Er hat mir von einem ähnlichen Fall mit Otto erzählt, was wohl letzte Jahr war. Es ging um einen Fernseher der 1910 Euro gekostet hatte, irrtümlich jedoch für 190,00 Euro gelistet wurde.
Die Ware wurde von Otto ausgeliefert, später gab es jedoch Mails von Otto, wo die Leute darum gebeten wurden die Ware zurück zu senden. Es gab einige Personen die die Ware nicht zurückgesendet haben, warum auch?
Später wurde geklagt und die Käufer haben Recht bekommen.

Sollte Amazon abbuchen und ihr erhaltet eine 750 TI, womit ja dann der Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen ist, würde ich auf die 780 TI behaaren (sofern die Artikelbeschreibung stimmt) und zur Not einen Anwalt zurate ziehen.
Wer 24 Stunden die Preise geschweige denn die Beschreibung nicht in den Griff bekommt, hat es nicht anders verdient, die Chancen den Prozess zu gewinnen sind sogar sehr hoch.


----------



## XPrototypeX (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



> Wenn er versendet, dann hat er erstmal echt Pech gehabt weil er "im Grunde" dann das Angebot angenommen hat.



Und nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben... In der AGB steht außerdem, das das Geld erst abgebucht wird, wenn die Ware auf dem Weg zum Kunden ist. 

Was in diesem Sinne meine Aussage untermauert.


----------



## True Monkey (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

freitag nachmittag im Pausenraum eines Händlers ...

Markus : "Ey Frank ...der Chef hat gesagt wir brauchen noch 500 weiter Email Adressen für Werbung für potentielle Hardwarekunden"
"Wo kriegen wir die her ?"

Frank : "Ist ganz einfach"
"Senk mal den Preis für eine 780er so das keiner an dem Angebot vorbei kommt"

"Dann haben wir massig Adressen und der Alte ist zufrieden"
"Aber mach es übers WE dann sammelt sich so einiges an"
"Das schieben wir dann einfach auf einen Fehler und stonieren dann alles "


----------



## Poempel (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



True Monkey schrieb:


> freitag nachmittag im Pausenraum eines Händlers ...
> 
> Markus : "Ey Frank ...der Chef hat gesagt wir brauchen noch 500 weiter Email Adressen für Werbung  für potentizele Hardwarekunden"
> "Wo kriegen wir die her ?"
> ...


 
Deswegen hab ich bei foto-koester bestellt. Die haben meine Daten schon


----------



## facehugger (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Poempel schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich bei foto-koester bestellt.


Na dann, das *Bild* von der GTX780 TI kannste dir dann einrahmen und über`s Bett hängen

Gruß


----------



## Poempel (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



facehugger schrieb:


> Na dann, das *Bild* von der GTX780 TI kannste dir dann einrahmen und über`s Bett hängen
> 
> Gruß


 
Mach ich  und die Rechnung daneben


----------



## addicTix (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

354 Beiträge nach nicht mal 24h... Respekt  
Heiß diskutiertes Thema


----------



## Mumpitz (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



True Monkey schrieb:


> freitag nachmittag im Pausenraum eines Händlers ...
> 
> Markus : "Ey Frank ...der Chef hat gesagt wir brauchen noch 500 weiter Email Adressen für Werbung für potentielle Hardwarekunden"
> "Wo kriegen wir die her ?"
> ...


 Den Verdacht hatte ich auch  Ist aber letztlich egal, wenn Shops wie MF sowieso alle paar Monate eine "Sicherheitslücke" haben^^
Aber weil ja viele meinen das es sich um einen unabsichtlichen Fehler handelt, der durch Tools verursacht wird. Wieso werden die Karten dann ständig neu rein gesetzt und sind plötzlich wieder verfügbar? Mir brauch keiner was erzählen, dass sieht eindeutig nach Vorsatz aus. Ob das im Falle eines Nichtversendens der Ware strafbar ist, sollen andere entscheiden. Und warum alle denken, die bekommen dadurch Kohle verstehe ich nicht. Ich dachte immer, Amazon bucht erst bei Versand. Und ob die dann wirklich 750 Ti verschicken und sich ohne Ende Stress machen? Ich weiß ja nicht.
Fragt mal die Redtube Abmahner, ob die grad Spaß haben


----------



## Joonnaaasss (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Hey,
Habe mal was Anschauliches zur Verdeutlichung der Situation der Käufer gefunden, 
http://cdn.monsterdealz.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/bild6.png
Mfg


----------



## the.hai (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Hey,
> Habe mal was Anschauliches zur Verdeutlichung der Situation der Käufer gefunden,
> http://cdn.monsterdealz.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/bild6.png
> Mfg


 
Da in den rechnungen schon von GTX750ti die Rede war, ist der Fall recht eindeutig.

In meinem Urano Fall 290X bestellt, bezahlt, versandbestätigung und rechnugn für 290x erhalten....und ne 290 kam nur an... ich hab keine rechtsschutz und keinen bock mich wegen luxusgüter mit nem shop und nem anwalt rumzueiern. wenn der shop nicht von selbst einlenkt und was "wiedergutmachen" will, hat man einfach keine chance.

bei mir isses auf rückerstattung rausgelaufen und gut...


und bei mir war es wohlgemerkt "nur" 350€ anstatt 450€...das hätte ein händler tragen können, wenn ihm die kundschaft und der ruf wichtig wäre....naja, urano halt


----------



## baronvonvestholm (2. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Naja, aber man hat in so einem Fall Amazon als Verbündeten, ich selber hab noch keine bestätigung vom shop erhalten -> einfach auf morgen warten

Wenn allerdings in der Rechnung drinn steht, GTX 780ti und ich bekomm eine 750ti zugeschickt, hab ich dann das Recht auf eine GTX 780ti, oder?


----------



## GeForce (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wie viele haben eigentlich die Karte bestellt ??
Da müssen schon ordentlich viel Leute bestellt haben, die PNY 780TI ist momentan die Nr. 1 unter den Grafikkarten Bestsellern 

Amazon PCI Grafikkarten Bestseller

Das mit den 170 € Preisen scheint aber vorbei zu sein ...


----------



## z4x (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

hab bei foto-koester bestellt. Meins wurde so eben storniert ): ): 

aber ein Versuch wars wert


----------



## baronvonvestholm (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

jo, meins auch

Hätte ich eigentlich ein ref link oben rein gemacht, hätt ich dann trozdem die kohle bekommen? Wenn ja beiß ich mir jetzt selber in den Ar***


----------



## facehugger (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Also, wer da echt geglaubt hat, das er eine GTX780 TI für läppische 170 Mücken abstaubt...

Gruß


----------



## SaftSpalte (3. März 2014)

oelkanne schrieb:


> hast ne bestellbetstätigung?? dann nehm ich gleich mal 2-3



Wollte gestern aus spass eine bestellen. Aber nur mit Amazon Kreditkarte. Was für Deppen


----------



## secure00258 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



facehugger schrieb:


> Also, wer da echt geglaubt hat, das er eine GTX780 TI für läppische 170 Mücken abstaubt...
> 
> Gruß


 
Probieren kann man es ja, wäre die Bestellung durchgegangen und man hätte eine 750 TI erhalten, hätte man durchaus klagen und gewinnen können.


----------



## Rolk (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Es soll ja auch schon vorgekommen sein das preislich falsch ausgezeichnete Hardware ausgeliefert wurde.
Man erinnere sich an die Sapphire HD7970 für 300 € zu Zeiten wo solche Karten nicht für unter 450 € zu bekommen waren. Aber die 780TI hier wäre zu krass gewesen.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Habe eben versandbestätigung bekommen rofl.
Na dann bin ich mal gespannt ob ich wirklich eine 780ti bekomme.


----------



## drebbin (3. März 2014)

Bei wem bestellt? Nudann wünsch ich viel Erfolg!


----------



## Rolk (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> Habe eben versandbestätigung bekommen rofl.
> Na dann bin ich mal gespannt ob ich wirklich eine 780ti bekomme.


 
Na dann viel Glück. 

Ich hatte auch mal auf Amazon ein spottbilliges Enermax Netzteil gefunden und bestellt. Beim öffnen des Pakets hat mich dann ein LC Power angelacht.


----------



## apostoli (3. März 2014)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> Habe eben versandbestätigung bekommen rofl. Na dann bin ich mal gespannt ob ich wirklich eine 780ti bekomme.



Wo hast du bestellt?


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. März 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Na dann viel Glück.
> 
> Ich hatte auch mal auf Amazon ein spottbilliges Enermax Netzteil gefunden und bestellt. Beim öffnen des Pakets hat mich dann ein LC Power angelacht.



Hast du es für Silvester aufgehoben oder zurückgeschickt?


----------



## z4x (3. März 2014)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> Habe eben versandbestätigung bekommen rofl.
> Na dann bin ich mal gespannt ob ich wirklich eine 780ti bekomme.



Bei wem hast du bestellt?


----------



## Rolk (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



badboy997 schrieb:


> Hast du es für Silvester aufgehoben oder zurückgeschickt?


 
Retour natürlich. Als Knallfrosch wäre es mir dann doch zu  teuer gewesen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. März 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Retour natürlich. Als Knallfrosch wäre es mir dann doch zu  teuer gewesen.



Hätte aber einen tollen Feuerball gegeben


----------



## MyArt (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Hätte ich mal auch bestellt 

Wird Spannend was nachher drin ist!


----------



## 3-way (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Sehr geehrter Herr/Frau xxx xxxxx

vielen Dank für Ihre Order xxx-4874072-3342700 bei foto-koester.de.

Leider müssen wir Ihren Auftrag xxxxxx stornieren. 

Bei der Erstellung des Angebotes ist uns ein Fehler im 
Preis unterlaufen. Der korrekte Preis ist höher, als
er Ihnen angezeigt wurde. Hilfsweise erklären wir hiermit die 
Anfechtung eines ggf. mit Ihnen geschlossenen
Kaufvertrages wegen Irrtums gem. § 119 BGB.

Für die Unannehmlichkeiten möchten wir uns bei Ihnen entschuldigen.

Wir hoffen, Sie demnächst wieder als Kunde begrüßen zu dürfen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr foto-koester.de Team


----------



## Johnny_Burke (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Bei mir steht noch Versand in Kürze.


----------



## dbilas (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

War doch zu erwarten 

Selbst falschdeklarierte Preisschilder in Kaufhäuser sind nicht bindlich, auch wenn man an der Kasse nur diesen Preis zahlt nach einer Beschwerde. 

Das ist dann eher Kulanz


----------



## cap82 (3. März 2014)

Ja ist doch klar, dass jetzt die Stornierungen reinflattern. 
Ich denke auch dass die noch ne Weile beschäftigt sind.
Meine ist inzwischen auch storniert.. 

Aber meinen Spaß hatte ich trotzdem.


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Tja, ich sehe bisher keinen Einzigen, der eine Karte bekommen hat. Oh Wunder  

Dafür haben die betreffenden Shops jetzt bestimmt einige hundert Addressen und wohl tausende Zugriffe auf ihre Seiten.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



3-way schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr/Frau xxx xxxxx
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Order xxx-4874072-3342700 bei foto-koester.de.
> 
> ...


 

Jupp hab ich auch bekommen, denn halt nicht


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Tja, ich sehe bisher keinen Einzigen, der eine Karte bekommen hat. Oh Wunder
> 
> Dafür haben die betreffenden Shops jetzt bestimmt einige hundert Addressen und wohl tausende Zugriffe auf ihre Seiten.


 
Und selbst wenn...
Die NSA, Google, Facebook und co. wissen doch sowieso schon fast alles. 
Wenn ich am Wochenende mehr daheim gewesen wäre, hätte ich es vermutlich auch probiert.
Immerhin wurden ja damals alle HD7970 für 330€ ausgeliefert und mit etwas Glück kommen auch hier ein paar an.
Warten wir es einfach mal ab...


----------



## GeForce (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> Habe eben versandbestätigung bekommen rofl.
> Na dann bin ich mal gespannt ob ich wirklich eine 780ti bekomme.


 
Steht auf der Versandbestätigung 780TI ?? Würd mich interressieren


----------



## Joonnaaasss (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Hm,
Warte mal auf mein Storno, hab allerdings nicht bei foto koester und deren Betreibern bestellt, bei mir wird "Versand wird vorbereitet" angezeigt
Mfg


----------



## secure00258 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



GeForce schrieb:


> Steht auf der Versandbestätigung 780TI ?? Würd mich interressieren


 
Also bei mir steht "Versand in kürze", Artikel sowie Artikelbeschreibung sprechen für eine 780 TI, darauf beharre ich auch. 



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Tja, ich sehe bisher keinen Einzigen, der eine Karte bekommen hat. Oh Wunder



Gestern war Sonntag, wenn dann frühstens morgen oder übermorgen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



secure00258 schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht "Versand in kürze", Artikel sowie Artikelbeschreibung sprechen für eine 780 TI, darauf beharre ich auch.
> 
> 
> 
> Gestern war Sonntag, wenn dann frühstens morgen oder übermorgen.


 
Hey,
wo hast du bestellt wenn ich fragen darf?
Mfg


----------



## secure00258 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Hey,
> wo hast du bestellt wenn ich fragen darf?
> Mfg


 
Versandmeister

(Screenshot von der gestrigen Bestellung)
http://abload.de/img/unbenanntn1qfg.png


----------



## Joonnaaasss (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



secure00258 schrieb:


> Versandmeister
> 
> (Screenshot von der gestrigen Bestellung)
> http://abload.de/img/unbenanntn1qfg.png


Hab da ebenfalls 2 bestellt, Glück auf!
Mfg


----------



## secure00258 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Steht bei dir auch "Versand in kürze"?


----------



## apostoli (3. März 2014)

Ebenfalls bei Versandmeister bestellt. "Versand wird vorbereitet" 

Na mal schauen. Denke aber das auch der Versandmeister dahinter kommen wird.


----------



## skyhigh5 (3. März 2014)

Hab meine bekommen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Hab meine bekommen


 
Ist das dein Ernst?
Könnte ich mal einen GPU-Z Screenshot oder ein Bilder Karte (oder besser beides ) sehen?


----------



## secure00258 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Hab meine bekommen


 
Bei Versandmeister bestellt? Kannste nen Bild machen oder Ironie? 
Mir wären Bilder direkt vom Karton und Karte lieber.


----------



## MyArt (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Hab meine bekommen


 
Ich wäre für ein Bild mit der Karte + Rechnung


----------



## apostoli (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Hab meine bekommen



Ernsthaft ?? Wo ist deine Bestellung eingegangen ?


----------



## skyhigh5 (3. März 2014)

Wie läd man hier Bilder hoch?


----------



## secure00258 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Lad sie einfach hier hoch.


----------



## GeForce (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Hab meine bekommen


 
Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## skyhigh5 (3. März 2014)

Ah danke

Ps: War nur ein Scherz meine wurde auch storniert aber i glaubt doch nicht im Ernst das ihr eine bekommen werdet?!
Trotzdem viel Glück und wenn einer ne 780Ti bekommt beiß ich mir in den Arsch mit Fotobeweis


----------



## secure00258 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Hab mich schon wie ein Schnitzel gefreut.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich beiss mir so in den Arsch wenn paar ne 780ti bekommen


----------



## Reddgar (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Hab meine bekommen


 
Bild & bei wen hast du die dann bestellt?

Also bei mir sieht es momentan so aus 

Bild: pcghw4mpuu.png - abload.de

Habe aber vor ca. 3 Stunden die Mail bekommen, die hier schon paar mal erwähnt wurde..


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Hab meine bekommen


 
Ist Klar, die haben Sonntag noch Verschickt das sie heute bei dir ist.. Wers glaubt..


----------



## skyhigh5 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ist Klar, die haben Sonntag noch Verschickt das sie heute bei dir ist.. Wers glaubt..


 
Amazon ist mein Nachbar


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Amazon ist mein Nachbar


 
Fackel nicht so lange rum. 
Wir wollen ein Beweisbild.


----------



## secure00258 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Fackel nicht so lange rum.
> Wir wollen ein Beweisbild.


 
Er hat doch geschrieben, dass es ein Scherz war.


----------



## skyhigh5 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Meine ist sogar ne BE

Hast du nicht meinen Auflösungs-post gelesen?

Edit: Da bitte:http://abload.de/image.php?img=article_img6esih.jpg


----------



## Tech (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Edit: Da bitte:Bild: article_img6esih.jpg - abload.de


 
Danke!


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



secure00258 schrieb:


> Er hat doch geschrieben, dass es ein Scherz war.


 
Oh...langsam verliere ich hier die Übersicht.


----------



## GeForce (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Ah danke
> 
> Ps: War nur ein Scherz meine wurde auch storniert aber i glaubt doch nicht im Ernst das ihr eine bekommen werdet?!
> Trotzdem viel Glück und wenn einer ne 780Ti bekommt beiß ich mir in den Arsch mit Fotobeweis


 

Ich hatte schon gehofft wenigstens irgendwer hier hat Glück, schade ...


----------



## Tech (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wie sollte denn die Lieferung heute schon angekommen sein? Per Drohne?


----------



## secure00258 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tech schrieb:


> Wie sollte denn die Lieferung heute schon angekommen sein? Per Drohne?


 
Das Bild mit der 780 TI können sie ihm auch per Mail schicken.


----------



## McZonk (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Die Leichtgläubigkeit mancher Menschen ist wirklich faszinierend (oder eher beängstigend?). Selbst wenn gestern ein Sonntag war, ein unübersehbarer Smiley das Posting ziert, kauft einem eine nicht übersehbare Menge ab, dass eine Karte angekommen ist - unfassbar.  

Aber hey, meine 2 Stk kommen übrigens morgen. Gerade die Versandbestätigung bekommen!


----------



## SpotlightXFX (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



McZonk schrieb:


> Die Leichtgläubigkeit mancher Menschen ist wirklich faszinierend (oder eher beängstigend?). Selbst wenn gestern ein Sonntag war, ein unübersehbarer Smiley das Posting ziert, kauft einem eine nicht übersehbare Menge ab, dass eine Karte angekommen ist - unfassbar.
> 
> Aber hey, meine 2 Stk kommen übrigens morgen. Gerade die Versandbestätigung bekommen!


 
Ironie oder nicht? Kannst du mal nen Foto machen ?


----------



## Reddgar (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



McZonk schrieb:


> Aber hey, meine 2 Stk kommen übrigens morgen. Gerade die Versandbestätigung bekommen!


 
Kann man davon ein Screenshot sehen? Wo genau hast du bestellt?


----------



## McZonk (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ihr glaubt auch alles, oder? Wow!


----------



## SpotlightXFX (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt auch alles, oder? Wow!


 
okay


----------



## FkAh (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Hab auch eben ne Versandbestätigung bekommen für 2 Stück, obwohl ich nichtmal gekauft habe. Man das ist Luxus. 

ne Quatsch, habv das gestern auch mitbekommen, aber war mir "zu riskant".
Bin aber dennoch mal gespannt, ob nicht vllt. einer hier ne Karte bekommt. 

Wobei sich dennoch mir die Frage stellt, wieso Foto Koester. Haben ja augenscheinlich nichts mit den anderen zu tun. Vielleicht jemand irgendwi ezugriff auf deren System bekommen?


----------



## skyhigh5 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt auch alles, oder? Wow!


----------



## CochsyMC (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

habe auch zwei stück bestellt allerdings waren die schon bei 190 Euro das Stück. Aber meine Zwei sollen auch Morgen bzw. Übermorgen kommen. Sollten die Karten wirklich ankommen mach ich mal ein Photo


----------



## secure00258 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt auch alles, oder? Wow!


 
Es geht ja nicht darum, die 780 TI zu bekommen. Es geht viel mehr darum, eine 750 TI zu bekommen und dann vor Gericht zu gewinnen.


----------



## Pflaumenwunder (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Und den Stress (vor Gericht zu gehen) willst du dir machen? Und wenn der RIchter dann doch widererwarten anders entscheidet? Dann beisst du dir in den Allerwertesten, weil du dir für die Gerichts und Anwaltskosten tatsächlich eine 780Ti hättest kaufen können.

Die Shops sind ja nicht auf den Kopf gefallen, die wissen was sie dafür bezahlt haben (sofern sie diese Grafikkarten überhaupt im Sortiment haben^^) und was sie Wert sind.


----------



## secure00258 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Pflaumenwunder schrieb:


> Und den Stress (vor Gericht zu gehen) willst du dir machen?


 
Stress? Das kostet mich einen Anruf, mein Anwalt regelt dann alles.



Pflaumenwunder schrieb:


> Und wenn der RIchter dann doch widererwarten anders entscheidet?



Das bezweifle ich aktuellen Lage der Bestellung. Mein Stiefvater hatte das mit Otto letztes Jahr genau so durch, genau das selbe Thema so wie wir das aktuell haben, ihm und einigen anderen wurde Recht gegeben.



Pflaumenwunder schrieb:


> Dann beisst du dir in den Allerwertesten, weil du dir für die Gerichts und Anwaltskosten tatsächlich eine 780Ti hättest kaufen können.



Das Risiko muss man eingehen aber die Rechtliche Lage schaut eher nach einem Sieg aus, sofern die Bestellung raus geht und nicht das geliefert wird, was in der Artikelbeschreibung steht.

Wer ist es mir allemal


----------



## Rizoma (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



secure00258 schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht darum, die 780 TI zu bekommen. Es geht viel mehr darum, eine 750 TI zu bekommen und dann vor Gericht zu gewinnen.



und das können sie sich sparen denn auch wenn der Händler dir eine 750 schickt du aber eine 780 bezahlt hast kann er im Nachhinein noch wegen Irrtum aus dem Vertrag raus das wollen hier aber einige nicht raffen


----------



## GeForce (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



CochsyMC schrieb:


> habe auch zwei stück bestellt allerdings waren die schon bei 190 Euro das Stück. Aber meine Zwei sollen auch Morgen bzw. Übermorgen kommen. Sollten die Karten wirklich ankommen mach ich mal ein Photo



Dann viel Glück das du bald deine Siggi updaten kannst auf 3x SLI


----------



## SpotlightXFX (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



GeForce schrieb:


> Dann viel Glück das du bald deine Siggi updaten kannst auf 3x SLI


 
780 und 780ti SLI Ready? oO


----------



## secure00258 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Rizoma schrieb:


> und das können sie sich sparen denn auch wenn der Händler dir eine 750 schickt du aber eine 780 bezahlt hast kann er im Nachhinein noch wegen Irrtum aus dem Vertrag raus das wollen hier aber einige nicht raffen


 
Ein Irrtum, der ganze 24 Stunden lang anhält und über verschiedene Shops über den gleichen Geschäftsmann läuft?
Mein Anwalt wird sich freuen, den Typen zu zerpflücken.

Erstmal schauen ob die Bestellung überhaupt raus geht, aktuell steht es noch auf "Versand in kürze".


----------



## Erok (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Also die Karte die ich bei CheapSell geordert habe, wurde mittlerweile storniert 

Die Karte bei tecedo wurde bisher noch nicht weiter auf mein Schreiben hin reagiert 

Aber wenn ich jetzt unter Meine Bestellungen nach sehe, ist mittlerweile das Bild der GTX 780 Ti umgeändert in das Bild der GTX 750 Ti 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die schrieb ich gestern direkt über die amazon-HP an, daß ich eine GTX 780 Ti bestellt habe, und nicht wie in Ihrer Kaufbestätigung erwähnt, eine 750 Ti, und hab Screenshots mit bei gehängt mit dem Vermerk, sie sollen das bitte in Ihrem Datenbestand in eine GTX 780 Ti berichtigen 

Bin mal gespannt wann tecedo die ganzen Stornos raus schickt 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Rizoma (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



secure00258 schrieb:


> Ein Irrtum, der ganze 24 Stunden lang anhält und über verschiedene Shops über den gleichen Geschäftsmann läuft?
> Mein Anwalt wird sich freuen, den Typen zu zerpflücken.
> 
> Erstmal schauen ob die Bestellung überhaupt raus geht, aktuell steht es noch auf "Versand in kürze".



Die 24h haben gar keinen Einfluss auf diese Geschichte da es an einen Tag passiert ist wo niemand arbeitet daher auch der Fehler nicht entdeckt und korrigiert werden kann. Und das es es Verschiedene Shops mit gleichen Inhaber waren spricht sogar für diese schops denn sie werden die gleiche Software einsetzten für die Preisübermittlung und daher sehr wahrscheinlich auch die gleichen Fehler haben. dein Anwalt wird nur den Fall übernehmen damit er kohle Verdient und deine Rechtsschutz wird dankend ablehnen also kannst deinen Anwalt schön aus eigener Tasche bezahlen


----------



## plaGGy (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



secure00258 schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht darum, die 780 TI zu bekommen. Es geht viel mehr darum, eine 750 TI zu bekommen und dann vor Gericht zu gewinnen.







secure00258 schrieb:


> Ein Irrtum, der ganze 24 Stunden lang anhält und über verschiedene Shops über den gleichen Geschäftsmann läuft?
> Mein Anwalt wird sich freuen, den Typen zu zerpflücken.
> 
> Erstmal schauen ob die Bestellung überhaupt raus geht, aktuell steht es noch auf "Versand in kürze".


 
 


Mach dich doch nicht noch lächerlicher.
Dein Anwalt wird sich freuen dir was zu berechnen für die Aussage, das die Erfolgschancen ca. "Nicht vorhanden" betragen.

1. War Sonntag und da hat einfach keiner nachgeguckt.
2. Wen interessiert wieviele Shops es sind? Solange du ihm keinen Vorsatz nachweisen kannst kannst du keinen Betrug geltend machen. Und das wird schwer werden.
3. Kam das "Angebot" immer wieder rein weil bei Storno des Artikels das Amazon-Bestell-System diesen vom betreffenden Shop einfach wieder auf "Auf Lager" schaltet und den alten Preis nimmt zu dem gekauft und storniert wurde.
4. Macht der Verkäufer Irrtum/ fehlerhafte Datenübertragung geltend und löst den Vertrag auf. 
Sollte er dir wirklich die 750 bestätigt und verschicken und du den Versand annimmst, kann es sogar je nach Rechtslage sein, das DU selbst dann widerrufen musst und die Kosten trägst, wenn du nicht die Annahme aufgrund von falschem Versand verweigerst oder bereits vorab auf den Fehler geltend machst und die 780 Ti verlangst. Im Gegenzug wird dann der Händler ein ANgebot nicht annehmen und es ist wieder alles beim Alten.


----------



## secure00258 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Haben sie bei Otto damals auch vor Gericht versucht durchzudrücken, trotzdem haben die Käufer Recht bekommen und dürften die Ware behalten. 
Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt. Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass jetzt alle Arbeitslosen dagegen klagen sollen. Ich selber besitze eine 780 TI, ich hätte das Teil eh für 500+ verscherbelt und die Anwaltskosten brechen mir nun auch nicht das Genick.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



secure00258 schrieb:


> Stress? Das kostet mich einen Anruf, mein Anwalt regelt dann alles.


 
Dein Anwalt regelt das auch gern für dich. Er verdient ja dran  Im Ende bezahlst du noch das 10fache des Streitwertes


----------



## secure00258 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Dein Anwalt regelt das auch gern für dich. Er verdient ja dran  Im Ende bezahlst du noch das 10fache des Streitwertes


 
Dann ist es eben so, wie gesagt wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt. Ich stamme jetzt nicht aus ärmlichen Verhältnissen, die paar Taler kann ich verkraften.


----------



## Rizoma (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



secure00258 schrieb:


> Haben sie bei Otto damals auch vor Gericht versucht durchzudrücken, trotzdem haben die Käufer Recht bekommen und dürften die Ware behalten.
> Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt. Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass jetzt alle Arbeitslosen dagegen klagen sollen. Ich selber besitze eine 780 TI, ich hätte das Teil eh für 500+ verscherbelt und die Anwaltskosten brechen mir nun auch nicht das Genick.


 

Erstens war das nicht Otto sondern Quelle und die mussten auch nur deswegen liefern weil sie die Kunden viel zu spät und teilweise gar nicht über den Fehler informiert haben.

Quelle muss LCD-TV zu falschen Preisen liefern

aber ich finde es lustig das du dich nur für diesen Müll hier extra angemeldet hast


----------



## Reddgar (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Also ich habe eben mit einer Amazon Mitarbeiterin geschrieben. Sie 1. versichert, das keine einzigen Daten an den Verkäufer weitergeleitet werden, sondern das alles über Amazon läuft. Zudem hat sie gesagt, das ich (wir) gar keine Chance auf die Grafikkarte haben. 

Also. Hätte ja klappen können... Naja


----------



## Tech (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Hier die soeben erhaltene Stornierung 

1. seitens Amazon

Guten Tag,  Ihre Bestellung beim Verkäufer Groß- und Klein Versandhandel(Preise inkl. Mwst) musste leider storniert werden, da der Preis für den oder die Artikel vom Verkäufer falsch ausgezeichnet wurde.  Selbstverständlich werden Ihnen stornierte Artikel nicht in Rechnung gestellt.


und 2. seitens Groß- und Klein Versandhandel

Sehr geehrte Kundin/Sehr geehrter Kunde,  Sie haben bei uns eine Bestellung für folgenden Artikel aufgegeben:   PNY GeForce GTX 780 TI 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-E Dual DVI  Der Preis zu diesem Artikel war falsch. Dies ist durch einen technischen Fehler passiert. Wir müssen ihre Bestellung leider stornieren und das Geld erstatten. Der bestellte Artikel kann nicht ausgeliefert werden.   Für Sie, wie für uns auch, ist dies natürlich ärgerlich. Wir arbeiten daran unsere Prozesse dahingehend zu verbessern das derartige Probleme nicht mehr auftreten. Fehler sollten zwar grundsätzlich nicht passieren, wo Menschen arbeiten lässt sich dies aber leider nicht immer vermeiden.   Wir bitten um Verständnis und entschuldigen uns in aller Form bei Ihnen!  Mit freundlichen Grüßen   Michael Schmidt

Wir haben es versucht... ...schade um die Zeit.


----------



## z4x (3. März 2014)

Ob jetzt sie als Bestseller bleibt? 

Dann könnte das ganze ja auch, Achtung verschwörungstheorie, auch von NV organisiert worden sein, dass nun ihre Top Karte auf Platz 1. Ist  

Ist aber genauso wahrscheinlich wie das sie nur unsere Emails wollten


----------



## Tech (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

 
Wir werden es nie erfahren. 

Es sei denn, die Emailbombe platzt...


----------



## plaGGy (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



secure00258 schrieb:


> Haben sie bei Otto damals auch vor Gericht versucht durchzudrücken, trotzdem haben die Käufer Recht bekommen und dürften die Ware behalten.
> Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt. Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass jetzt alle Arbeitslosen dagegen klagen sollen. Ich selber besitze eine 780 TI, ich hätte das Teil eh für 500+ verscherbelt und die Anwaltskosten brechen mir nun auch nicht das Genick.


 
Rechtliche gesehen war Quelle damals durchaus ein anderer Fall.


----------



## NetXSR (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Welcher Anbieter war denn das? Gibt hin und wieder Betrugsangebote auch^^


----------



## Beam39 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Man könnte meinen hier sind stellenweise Aasgeier unterwegs.. Unfassbar


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Meine ist sogar ne BE
> 
> Hast du nicht meinen Auflösungs-post gelesen?
> 
> Edit: Da bitte:Bild: article_img6esih.jpg - abload.de



Blinden Edition mit nur einem darstellbaren Pixel. Wundert mich das der Thread nicht im Shredder gelandet ist


----------



## Mumpitz (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Es ist Montag und jetzt kommt der nächste Shop (Technik Trade) mit einem Angebot von 170,95€. Sind die wirklich alle zu bescheuert ihre Systeme einzustellen? Schon komisch wenn es jetzt auch noch am Montag, bei einem weiteren Shop passiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roNskI (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

So, ich darf euch jetzt mal alle beruhigen 
Hier eine Nachricht vom Groß- und Kleinverdandhandel

Sehr geehrte Kundin/Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Sie haben bei uns eine Bestellung für folgenden Artikel aufgegeben: 

PNY GeForce GTX 780 TI 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-E Dual DVI

Der Preis zu diesem Artikel war falsch. Dies ist durch einen technischen  Fehler passiert. Wir müssen ihre Bestellung leider stornieren und das  Geld erstatten. Der bestellte Artikel kann nicht ausgeliefert werden. 

Für Sie, wie für uns auch, ist dies natürlich ärgerlich. Wir arbeiten  daran unsere Prozesse dahingehend zu verbessern das derartige Probleme  nicht mehr auftreten. Fehler sollten zwar grundsätzlich nicht passieren,  wo Menschen arbeiten lässt sich dies aber leider nicht immer vermeiden.  

Wir bitten um Verständnis und entschuldigen uns in aller Form bei Ihnen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ich denke jetzt sollte alles geklärt sein!
MfG roNskI


----------



## ebastler (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Warum zur Hölle passiert das ausnahmslos bei PNY-Karten??


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

------------- Anfang der Nachricht -------------

Guten Tag,

die Bestellung wurde storniert. Für den Fehler entschuldigen wir uns vielmals.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Versandmeister UG

Guten Tag,

wir müssen Ihnen leider mitteilen, dass Ihre Bestellung beim Verkäufer Versandmeister storniert wurde.

Sollten Sie weiterhin an diesem Artikel interessiert sein, empfehlen wir eine neue Bestellung auf Amazon.de aufzugeben.

Unten finden Sie nochmals die Details zur Bestellung.

Wir freuen uns, dass Sie bei uns Kunde sind, und hoffen, Sie bald wieder auf Amazon.de begrüßen zu können.

Amazon.de

========================================================
DETAILS ZUR BESTELLUNG UND URL DES STORNIERTEN ARTIKELS
========================================================


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Rolk schrieb:


> Na dann viel Glück.
> 
> Ich hatte auch mal auf Amazon ein spottbilliges Enermax Netzteil gefunden und bestellt. Beim öffnen des Pakets hat mich dann ein LC Power angelacht.


 
Habe mit Amazon heute Mittag telefoniert, ich bekomme definitiv eine 780Ti.
für 172€ :p .
da ich aber schon eine Ti habe werden ich sie wohl verkaufen.

Oder ich kaufe mir ein SLI mainboard, naja mal sehn

edit:
Habe Paketnummer


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> Habe mit Amazon heute Mittag telefoniert, ich bekomme definitiv eine 780Ti.
> für 172€ :p .
> da ich aber schon eine Ti habe werden ich sie wohl verkaufen.
> 
> ...


 

Verschickt das Paket Amazon oder der Verkäufer?? Also weiß Amazon überhaupt nix.


----------



## Rizoma (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> Habe mit Amazon heute Mittag telefoniert, ich bekomme definitiv eine 780Ti.
> für 172€ :p .
> da ich aber schon eine Ti habe werden ich sie wohl verkaufen.
> 
> ...



das glaube ich erst wenn du mir ein Foto mit Foren Nick + Datum und Rechnung zeigst (hier hoch lädst)


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Der Verkäufer
Amazon hat den Verkäufer kontaktiert und mir mitgeteilt das ich eine 780Ti bekomme.



Rizoma schrieb:


> das glaube ich erst wenn du mir ein Foto mit Foren Nick + Datum und Rechnung zeigst (hier hoch lädst)


 
werde ich machen, sobald diese bei mir angekommen ist.
DHL ist in der regel schnell, und sollte morgen schon da sein

Naja bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich eine 750ti oder son quatsch bekommen werde


----------



## Reddgar (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> Habe mit Amazon heute Mittag telefoniert, ich bekomme definitiv eine 780Ti.
> für 172€ :p .
> da ich aber schon eine Ti habe werden ich sie wohl verkaufen.
> 
> ...


 
Was haste den denn erzählt und hast dann mal nen Screenshot das es versandt wurde??


----------



## ebastler (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich wäre im Fall so mitleidig, dir die sinnlose zweite 780Ti um Einlaufspreis +10€ abzukaufen 

Im Ernst: Bin gespannt!


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

siehe Anhang

den ultimativen Beweis kann ich wohl erst morgen oder übermorgen liefern.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

BOAH 

welcher Händler war es?


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

PreisCompany Deutschland



Reddgar schrieb:


> Was haste den denn erzählt und hast dann mal nen Screenshot das es versandt wurde??


Habe nicht über den preis gesprochen ( schlafende Hunde sollte man nicht wecken )

Ich habe nur gefragt ob meine Bestellungen eingegangen ist und ob ich eine 780ti bekomme.


----------



## Mumpitz (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> PreisCompany Deutschland


 Die Listen die Karte auch offiziell. Denke mal, dass die auch nicht so viele Bestellungen haben wie andere Shops, und die Karte wenn dann aus Kulanz rausschicken.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

wo ich sie Gesten bestellt hatte war sie bereits nicht mehr lagernd.
Und heute bekomme ich Versand Bestätigung.

Bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich keine 780ti bekommen werde.

Oder die haben viele stonirt und ein paar vergessen.
Der Kaufvertrag kommt ja erst bei der versandbestätigung zur Stande.


----------



## JPW (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wow 
Also Versandbestätigung ist schonmal nicht schlecht. 
Jetzt nur noch hoffen dass die richtige Karte drin ist.


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Sorry, aber könnt ihr euch Filmen wie ihr das Paket entgegen nehmt und euch wie ein Kind freut und dann  aber ne 750Ti auspackt oder ein Digitales Foto der Karte.. Oder eine Leere OVP  Und euch dann aufregt was für ein Dreckladen das ist und wo euer Geld ist..


----------



## baronvonvestholm (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



> Wow
> Also Versandbestätigung ist schonmal nicht schlecht.
> Jetzt nur noch hoffen dass die richtige Karte drin ist.



Wenn nicht kann er doch die 780ti einfordern, denn es kam ein kaufvertrag für eine gtx 780ti zustande, oder?


----------



## Rizoma (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> Wenn nicht kann er doch die 780ti einfordern, denn es kam ein kaufvertrag für eine gtx 780ti zustande, oder?


 

Nein kann er nicht der Händler kann sich auch nach der Versand Bestätigung immer noch auf ein Irrtum berufen. Dann muss derjenige die 750´er zurück schicken und bekommt sein Geld wieder.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

selbst wenn ich was anderes als eine 780ti bekommen ist mir ziemlich egal.
Werde es dann zurück schicken und gut ist


----------



## baronvonvestholm (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wir müssen für unsere GTX 780ti´s Kämpfen, egal ob Computerbasler, Tomshardwareler, PCGHXler oder HardwareLuxxer!!!!!! -> CZ 75, Edelstahl (Kaliber 9 mm Luger) von CZ - Pistolen - Kurzwaffen - Waffen Online Shop - Frankonia.de


----------



## JPW (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> Wir müssen für unsere GTX 780ti´s Kämpfen, egal ob Computerbasler, PCGHXler oder HardwareLuxxer!!!!!! -> CZ 75, Edelstahl (Kaliber 9 mm Luger) von CZ - Pistolen - Kurzwaffen - Waffen Online Shop - Frankonia.de


 
That escalated quickly


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> Wir müssen für unsere GTX 780ti´s Kämpfen, egal ob Computerbasler, Tomshardwareler, PCGHXler oder HardwareLuxxer!!!!!! -> CZ 75, Edelstahl (Kaliber 9 mm Luger) von CZ - Pistolen - Kurzwaffen - Waffen Online Shop - Frankonia.de


 
Dann kauf dir doch eine bei Mindfactory oder Alternate oder sonst wo, bevor du dir die Knarre für 1000€ kaufst..


----------



## NicoGermanman (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber könnt ihr euch Filmen wie ihr das Paket entgegen nehmt und euch wie ein Kind freut und dann  aber ne 750Ti auspackt oder ein Digitales Foto der Karte.. Oder eine Leere OVP  Und euch dann aufregt was für ein Dreckladen das ist und wo euer Geld ist..


 
Das wäre so Episch.


----------



## cap82 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Würd ja gern mal wissen, ob sich die Händler bei DER Bestellung hier auch quer stellen würden und die Storniereungen raushauen..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bec00l (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> siehe Anhang
> 
> den ultimativen Beweis kann ich wohl erst morgen oder übermorgen liefern.


 

Ich wünsche es dir echt von Herzen ! =D Hoffentlich bekommst du die Karte auch wenn du sie nicht brauchst  

Hier wird über Rechtsfälle gestritten und letztendes sind die Stornierungen so einfach wie 1+1  Menschen können echt unterhalten werden.

Würd mich freuen wenn du das Bild postest, auch wenn eine 750 drinnen steckt xD


----------



## Johnny_Burke (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Stornierung da.


----------



## facehugger (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Bester Fred seit längerer Zeit. Ever, ever, ever...

Gruß


----------



## secure00258 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Erstens war das nicht Otto sondern Quelle und die mussten auch nur deswegen liefern weil sie die Kunden viel zu spät und teilweise gar nicht über den Fehler informiert haben.
> 
> Quelle muss LCD-TV zu falschen Preisen liefern
> 
> aber ich finde es lustig das du dich nur für diesen Müll hier extra angemeldet hast


 
Nein das war Otto, was du da verlinkt hast ist ein anderes Thema bzw. ein ähnlicher Fall mit anderer Rechtslage.
Mit Quelle das war 2009, dass mit Otto war letztes Jahr, mein Stiefvater war davon betroffen.


----------



## Anticrist (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Hab heute direkt einen Anruf bekommen .. falscher Preis - Stornierung.. die Dame war sehr freundlich deswegen hab ich nicht weiter nachgebohrt


----------



## Rizoma (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



secure00258 schrieb:


> Nein das war Otto, was du da verlinkt hast ist ein anderes Thema bzw. ein ähnlicher Fall mit anderer Rechtslage.
> Mit Quelle das war 2009, dass mit Otto war letztes Jahr, mein Stiefvater war davon betroffen.


 

nur kurios das man nirgendwo etwas zu dem Fall findet ich kann mich beim besten willen auch nicht daran erinnern das es einen Fall bei Otto gegeben hat an den von Quelle der Jahre zurück liegt kann ich mich sehr wohl noch erinnern.


----------



## secure00258 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Rizoma schrieb:


> nur kurios das man nirgendwo etwas zu dem Fall findet ich kann mich beim besten willen auch nicht daran erinnern das es einen Fall bei Otto gegeben hat an den von Quelle der Jahre zurück liegt kann ich mich sehr wohl noch erinnern.


 
Nicht alles landet in den Medien. Vor 2 Wochen wurde bei mir in der Nähe einer abgeknallt, interessiert auch keine Sau.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Nein kann er nicht der Händler kann sich auch nach der Versand Bestätigung immer noch auf ein Irrtum berufen. Dann muss derjenige die 750´er zurück schicken und bekommt sein Geld wieder.


Soweit ich mich da informiert hab, kann man dann aber auf Schadensersatz für die Differenzsumme klagen
Edit: Ich hab bis jetzt noch kein Storno bekommen und bei mir wird "Versand wird vorbereitet" angegeben
Mfg


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Händler müsst man sein. Die haben für mich eh zuviel macht. Wehe aber man macht als Käufer irgendwas verkehrt. Da reicht es wenn man "Irrtümlicher weise" 1 Cent zu wenig bezahlt hat


----------



## dbilas (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Dann klage mal. Du weißt schon wie teuer und vor allem wie lange es dauern kann bis es mal vor Gericht landet?

Dann kannst auch gleich zwei 780ti's im Vollpreis kaufen


----------



## secure00258 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



dbilas schrieb:


> Dann klage mal. Du weißt schon wie teuer und vor allem wie lange es dauern kann bis es mal vor Gericht landet?
> 
> Dann kannst auch gleich zwei 780ti's im Vollpreis kaufen


 
Ist ja nicht so, dass man wie beim Jobcenter 5 Stunden rumsitzt und wartet, dafür gibt es Anwälte die alles für einen regeln.
Meine Bestellung wurde soeben auch storniert, Glück für den Händler, hatte das Anwaltsschreiben schon fertig.


----------



## Verminaard (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Händler müsst man sein. Die haben für mich eh zuviel macht.


 
Uh du solltest dich ernsthaft mal mit Haendlern unterhalten.
Etwas blauaeugig deine Denkensweise.


----------



## dekay55 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Du mit deinen Anwaelten, irgendwie ist das sowieso unglaubwürdig was du so alles von dir gibst 

@*Tripleh84  *Zu viel macht ? *lol* zu wenig, viel zu wenig, deswegen gehen auch viele meiner Kollegen unter


----------



## secure00258 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Du mit deinen Anwaelten, irgendwie ist das sowieso unglaubwürdig was du so alles von dir gibst


 
Wenn du dich mit Jura nicht auskennst, solltest du besser die Beine stillhalten, wie die anderen die hier meinen sie hätten Ahnung und meinen eine Klage wäre sinnfrei..



Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich da informiert hab, kann man dann aber auf Schadensersatz für die Differenzsumme klagen



Mindestens, man kann genauso gut wegen Irreführung klagen. Die gesetzlichen Lücken lassen einiges an Möglichkeiten nach oben offen, nur eine Frage des Anwalts.


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Aja was soll der Käse. Als Händler kann man Geld einziehen, und tage Später wegen dem sogenannten "Irrtum" wieder stornieren. Und hat zb. 7 Tage lang einen Kostenlosen Kredit.


----------



## Pflaumenwunder (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



secure00258 schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass man wie beim Jobcenter 5 Stunden rumsitzt und wartet, dafür gibt es Anwälte die alles für einen regeln.
> Meine Bestellung wurde soeben auch storniert, Glück für den Händler, hatte das Anwaltsschreiben schon fertig.
> 
> ...Wenn du dich mit Jura nicht auskennst, solltest du besser die Beine  stillhalten, wie die anderen die hier meinen sie hätten Ahnung und  meinen eine Klage wäre sinnfrei..



Dann klage doch! Du hast doch selbst schon den schw... eingezogen, weil der Händler storniert hat. Wenn du dir deiner sache so sicher bist, *mach es*! Du scheinst hier einen auf dicke Hose zu machen, ziehst dann aber am ende doch wieder zurück.

Andere haben dagegen weder den Nerv noch die zeit, sich mit soetwas rumzuschlagen.


----------



## secure00258 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Pflaumenwunder schrieb:


> Dann klage doch! Du hast doch selbst schon den schw... eingezogen, weil der Händler storniert hat. Wenn du dir deiner sache so sicher bist, *mach es*!
> 
> Andere haben dagegen weder den Nerv noch die zeit, sich mit soetwas rumzuschlagen.


 
Warum soll ich klagen, wenn der Händler korrekt reagiert hat?
Eine Klage hätte sich nur dann gelohnt, wenn der Händler mir eine 750 TI geschickt hätte, da der Händler jedoch storniert hat, brauch ich auch nicht klagen, zieh mein Geld zurück und das Thema ist erledigt. Das hat nichts mit Schwanz einziehen zu tun, du verstehst nur die Sachlage nicht. 
Ich bin aber nicht "andere", ich habe durchaus die Nerven und weiß, dass ich im Recht gewesen wäre.


----------



## plaGGy (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich da informiert hab, kann man dann aber auf Schadensersatz für die Differenzsumme klagen
> Edit: Ich hab bis jetzt noch kein Storno bekommen und bei mir wird "Versand wird vorbereitet" angegeben
> Mfg



Was für ein Schadensersatz? Du kannst vll gerade noch die 5 Cent Zinsen verlangen die dir im Falle einer Vorauszahlung per Überweisung entgangen sind, aber das wars auch schon. Ich denke hier haben Leute vollkommen falsche Vorstellungen. Wir sind nicht in Amerika...



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Händler müsst man sein. Die haben für mich eh zuviel macht. Wehe aber man macht als Käufer irgendwas verkehrt. Da reicht es wenn man "Irrtümlicher weise" 1 Cent zu wenig bezahlt hat


 
Du kannst als Kunde bei 99,9% aller physischen Waren und inzwischen bei ner Menge nicht-physicher (Origin bspw) 14 Tage lang ohne Grund widerrufen und sogar derzeit die Ware noch im Rahmen des normalen Gebrauches testen. Und der Händler muss es bis auf wenige Ausnahmen zurücknehmen.
Das nenne ich durchaus viel Recht was der Kunde hat.



secure00258 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich mit Jura nicht auskennst, solltest du besser die Beine stillhalten, wie die anderen die hier meinen sie hätten Ahnung und meinen eine Klage wäre sinnfrei..
> 
> 
> Mindestens, man kann genauso gut wegen Irreführung klagen. Die gesetzlichen Lücken lassen einiges an Möglichkeiten nach oben offen, nur eine Frage des Anwalts.


 
Und du kennst dich mit Jura aus?
Bist du Anwalt, juristischer Assistent, Richter etc oder einfach nur Besitzer einer Rechtsschutzversicherung und nun der Meinung das man deswegen grundsätzlich alles zum Anwalt kann was einem nicht geheuer vorkommt oder persönlich missfällt?

Bitte erklär doch einfach warum und wie du im Recht gewesen wärst.
Ich muss gestehen das ich trotz einigen Grundwissens im Vertragsgeschäft derzeit keine Ahnung habe wie das in diesem Falle funktioniert hätte.
Und bitte nicht sowas wie "mein Onkel/ Vater/ Stiefbruder 5. Grades hat das auch gehabt und vor Gericht gewonnen". Solange das keine echten Grundsatzurteile sind, die nicht zu einem sehr hohen Prozentsatz mit der derzeiten Situation übereinstimmen, was idR nicht der Fall ist, gilt das nicht wirklich viel im deutschen Recht.


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Du kannst als Kunde bei 99,9% aller physischen Waren und inzwischen bei ner Menge nicht-physicher (Origin bspw) 14 Tage lang ohne Grund widerrufen und sogar derzeit die Ware noch im Rahmen des normalen Gebrauches testen. Und der Händler muss es bis auf wenige Ausnahmen zurücknehmen.
> Das nenne ich durchaus viel Recht was der Kunde hat.


 
Ja und? Da hat der Händler auch 14 Tage einen Kostenfreien Kredit bekommen, und erhält seine Ware wieder und kann sie weiterverkaufen. Als Kunde hat man sich nur einen Artikel geliehen und nicht Geld. 
Schade das wir nicht in den USA jetzt sind bei dem Thema. Dann wären die Shops Bankrott und jeder der eine 780Ti für 172€ bestellt hat, wird auch eine Bekommen. Ist ja nicht der Fehler des Kunden, wenn die nicht ihre Preise Kontrollieren ist das ihr Pech. Auch wenn es Wochenende war. Falls das ein Problem ist, sollen sie eben am Wochenende auch keine Ware anbieten.


----------



## plaGGy (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ja und? Da hat der Händler auch 14 Tage einen Kostenfreien Kredit bekommen, und erhält seine Ware wieder und kann sie weiterverkaufen. Als Kunde hat man sich nur einen Artikel geliehen und nicht Geld.
> Schade das wir nicht in den USA jetzt sind bei dem Thema. Dann wären die Shops Bankrott und jeder der eine 780Ti für 172€ bestellt hat, wird auch eine Bekommen. Ist ja nicht der Fehler des Kunden, wenn die nicht ihre Preise Kontrollieren ist das ihr Pech. Auch wenn es Wochenende war. Falls das ein Problem ist, sollen sie eben am Wochenende auch keine Ware anbieten.


 
Dir ist aber auch bekannt das ein großer Teil der Ware die zurückkommt einfach verschrottet wird oder als BWare mit fantastischen Preisnachlä#ssen rausgeht, weil sie in keinem Zustand mehr ist den man nachfolgenden Kunden zumuten kann?
Ich kenne auch die Händlerseite ein wenig und auch wenn die viel verschicken was zurückkommt (weils noch gut ist) wird doch ne Menge, was z.B. entsiegelt ist oder schlecht verpackt ist einfach abgeschrieben und weggeworfen.
Glaub mir, die machen keinen Gewinnen mit dem Widerrufsrecht durch irgendwelche Kredite, sondern eher einen deutlichen Verlust durch nicht mehr zum Vollpreis verkaufbare Ware.


----------



## dekay55 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Diese Ignoranz hier in dem Thread ist schon der hammer. 

14 Tage Kostenfreier kredit *facepalm* Und klar die ware die man nach 14 tagen bekommt kann man natürlich auch zum gleichen Preis wieder verkaufen, is ja egal das der Artikel nun gebraucht ist, ist ja egal das die Siegel der OVP zerstört sind. Kann man natürlich 1-1 dem naechsten verkaufen.  Die paar cent die man von dem Geld in den maximal 14 tagen bekommt als haendler deckt natürlich alle Kosten die man mit Retour geschickten Artikeln hat, nein man macht als Haendler sogar den dicken reibach damit. 

Wir sind ja sooo abzocker, wir zocken jeden ab ohne probleme, den gesetzt ist ja auch vollkommen auf unserer Seite. 
Deswegen gehen ja auch niemals kleine Haendler pleite sondern machen den mega umsatz. 


Wie gut das ich mir das privileg rausnehme mir meine Kunden selbst rauszusuchen


----------



## Anticrist (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Unglaublich was für einen Unsinn manche hier von sich geben... 
Das eine 780ti nicht für 180€ zu haben ist weiß hier jeder.. wer trotzdem mit der Ware gerechnet hat ist einfach nur naiv.
Man könnte den Spieß auch einfach umdrehen und sagen der Kunde macht sich strafbar, weil er bei einem derartig niedrigen Preis davon auszugehen hat, das die Ware niemals legal beschafft wurde.

Wer wegen einer Graka und 400€ zum Anwalt rennt, sollte sich echt nen Job suchen, dann hat er was sinnvolles zu tun .. und kann sich dann auch ne echte 780 leisten


----------



## drebbin (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

/storniert


----------



## dbilas (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Tja man sieht einfach das hier viele unterwegs sind die keine Ahnung haben.
Ich verfolge nur diesen Thread um mit einem Lächeln schlafen gehen zu können


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Dir ist aber auch bekannt das ein großer Teil der Ware die zurückkommt einfach verschrottet wird oder als BWare mit fantastischen Preisnachlä#ssen rausgeht, weil sie in keinem Zustand mehr ist den man nachfolgenden Kunden zumuten kann?
> Ich kenne auch die Händlerseite ein wenig und auch wenn die viel verschicken was zurückkommt (weils noch gut ist) wird doch ne Menge, was z.B. entsiegelt ist oder schlecht verpackt ist einfach abgeschrieben und weggeworfen.
> Glaub mir, die machen keinen Gewinnen mit dem Widerrufsrecht durch irgendwelche Kredite, sondern eher einen deutlichen Verlust durch nicht mehr zum Vollpreis verkaufbare Ware.


 
Gilt das Umtauschrecht nicht nur wenn man die Ware in Ungebrauchten oder Neuwertigen zustand zurücksendet? Oder Zahlen Händler nicht überwiegend 15% weniger Zurück als der Nettowarenwert?
Und Sorry, ich hatte schon sehr oft angebliche Neuware bekommen und den Vollen Preis gezahlt. Mainboard (Sata Kabel Fehlt), WLP auf dem Board.. CPU Boxed Kühler die WLP Benutzt, Grafikkarte die Treiber CD Verkratzt und Spuren am PCIE Port.. usw..


----------



## dekay55 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Dann haste vieleicht einfach paar mal schwarze schafe erwischt, aber das heist ja nicht generell das wir Haendler alle abzocker sind. Aber bis bist dann auch selber schuld wenn du wirklich offensichtlich gebrauchtware als neuware bekommst und du nix gemacht hast. 
Gut im Ourewald je nachdem wo du her bist gibts in der tat so einige kleine schwarze schafe ( ich bin ursprünglich ourewaeller  ) aber die Regel ist das nicht.


----------



## Anticrist (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

ein paar? Ich bin so dreist und behaupte der größte Teil arbeitet unsauber bzw betrügt.
Ich verkaufe meine Hardware nur noch sehr ungern bei eBay... jedesmal kommen danach irgendwelche Mails und Anfragen von wegen Originalrechnung etc blabla.. einmal wollte einer sogar das ich den Kauf rückgängig mache...
Begründung "so kann ich die Ware nicht verkaufen" (Sata-Kabel waren mit Asus beschriftet statt mit Gigabyte)
Habe das Gefühl der große Teil der Gebrauchtware wird von Händlern gekauft um als Neuware weiterverkauft zu werden


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Dann haste vieleicht einfach paar mal schwarze schafe erwischt, aber das heist ja nicht generell das wir Haendler alle abzocker sind. Aber bis bist dann auch selber schuld wenn du wirklich offensichtlich gebrauchtware als neuware bekommst und du nix gemacht hast.
> Gut im Ourewald je nachdem wo du her bist gibts in der tat so einige kleine schwarze schafe ( ich bin ursprünglich ourewaeller  ) aber die Regel ist das nicht.


 


Naja hier im Odenwald bestell ich ja nix  

Hab auch Ware wieder Reklamiert und irgendwann dann neue bekommen. Ich hab auch nicht wirklich gemeint das jeder Händler so ist.. "Händler müsste man sein" war dann falsch ausgedrückt. Nur diese Händler mit der GTX 780Ti haben für mich eindeutig da was getrieben. Das war schon sehr auffällig. Und auch noch ein paar Versandmails Rausschicken. Bin mal gespannt ob jemand eine GTX 750Ti dafür bekommt.


----------



## plaGGy (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Gilt das Umtauschrecht nicht nur wenn man die Ware in Ungebrauchten oder Neuwertigen zustand zurücksendet? Oder Zahlen Händler nicht überwiegend 15% weniger Zurück als der Nettowarenwert?
> Und Sorry, ich hatte schon sehr oft angebliche Neuware bekommen und den Vollen Preis gezahlt. Mainboard (Sata Kabel Fehlt), WLP auf dem Board.. CPU Boxed Kühler die WLP Benutzt, Grafikkarte die Treiber CD Verkratzt und Spuren am PCIE Port.. usw..


 
Soweit mir bekannt ist kann man ohne Problem das Gerät auf Funktionalität testen wenn man im Netz bestellt und dann halt wieder zurücksenden. 
Das schließt ausdrücklich auch das Auspacken, Aufbauen und Einschalten ein, soweit das notwndig ist um das Gerät zu prüfen. Damit ist die Sache halt auch schon gegessen, denn die Verpackung ist nicht mehr intakt und somit ist es quasi schon B-Ware egal ob man sie nun 3 Tage lang testet oder 14 Tage.

Ich hab letztes Jahr nen Fernseher gekauft und ausgepackt. 5 Tage lang genutzt und dann festgestellt das das gleiche Modell 2 Zoll größer für 40€ weniger bei vorhanden ist. Wieder eingepackt und zurückgeschickt per Widerruf. Ich hab schon ne Tastatur für 10 Tage benutzt und dann gemerkt das sich die Beschriftung der Tasten abnutzt (nach 10 Tagen!) - zurückgeschickt. Das gleiche mit Kopfhöhrern die mir nicht gepasst haben und Kopfweh verursachten. Eben das Vorrecht des "Blind"-Kaufs im Internet.
Im Grunde kannst du ja sogar Grafikarten einbauen und CPU-Chips aufs MB stecken (mit WLP und allem drum und dran).

Ich kenne sogar einen, der kauft sich Kameras für den Urlaub und schickt sie danach wieder zurück... jedes mal eines der neusten Modelle, was für meinen Begriff WEIT über "auf Funktionalität prüfen" hinaus geht.

Da wurde nie was abgezogen, egal ob Saturn, MM, sonstige oder Amazon. Im Zweifel sagt der Kunde einfach - "War schon so" und der Händler müsste nachweisen das dem NICHT so war, was idR äußerst schwer ist. Deshalb ist ja das Umtauschrecht so in der Kritik und darum hat ja auch Amazon son nen Aufriss drum gemacht im letzten Jahr. Weil es konsequent ausgenutzt wird von einigen Leuten.

Und das Problem mit B-Ware als A-Ware versenden ist auch sehr gefährlich geworden, weils idR postwendend zurpckkommt. Die meisten Shops haben inzwischen extra Unterkategorien dafür.
Ich war mal bei ner Karstadtfilia für ein Praktikum, und die hatten im Lager Rückläufer aus dem Versand und auch Filialhandel. Da lagen Ps3, 360, Komplett-Pcs, Spiele, Filme, Serienstaffel, Waschmaschinen etc alles möglich rum. Konnte man laut dem GF nicht mehr verkaufen, weil sonst Probleme mit Garantie, Gewährleistung usw geben könnten. Dabei hat teils halt nur ein Handbuch gefehlt, oder die Maus, ein Controller, ein Stromkabel etc.
Das wurde alles verschrottet. im Grunde Tip-Top-Ware die nur falsch verpackt wurde oder ein Kunde was draus genommen hat und es dann umgetauscht hat.
Warenrückläufer sind ein echtes Problem geworden.


----------



## dekay55 (3. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Nur diese Händler mit der GTX 780Ti haben für mich eindeutig da was getrieben. Das war schon sehr auffällig. Und auch noch ein paar Versandmails Rausschicken. Bin mal gespannt ob jemand eine GTX 750Ti dafür bekommt.


 
Das problem ist einfach, das es nen Automatisiertes System ist, da war warscheinlich nichtmal direkt nen Mensch schuld, und es war Sonntags, das Shops Sonntags keine Admins beschaeftigen ist zumindest für mich klar, was denkst du was das für immense kosten sind. 

@Antichrist, naja was erwartest du von Ebay Haendlern ? 80% Der Haendler dort sind eh absolute quereinsteiger meist noch gesponsort vom Amt, das die so gut wie garnix wissen sollte klar sein. Das problem ist einfach auch in div Bundeslaendern ist es viel zu einfach nen Gewerbe aufzumachen. Bsp. RLP Ich hab z.b bei gründung meines Gewerbes einiges vorlegen müssen was Berufserfahrung angeht, was Ausbildung und Weiterbildung angeht, und ich musste ein gewissen Grundkapital zur absicherung nachweisen ( obwohl das nur nen kleingewerbe ist ) und ein vernünftiges Geschaeftskonzept vorlegen müssen.
In Hessen z.b gehst einfach nur aufs Gewerbeamt, sagst du willst nen Gewerbe gründen, sagst dennen in welchen bereichen, legst 20€ aufn Tisch und hast offiziel dein Gewerbe .... Deswegen gibts so viel schwarze schafe und meistens tummeln die sich eben auf Ebay. Einer der gründe warum ich um diese Plattform generell nen Bogen mach.


----------



## drstoecker (4. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

so einen blödsinn habe ich noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Gripschi (4. März 2014)

Ist aber leider teils wahr was man so hörte.


----------



## z4x (4. März 2014)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Naja hier im Odenwald bestell ich ja nix
> 
> Hab auch Ware wieder Reklamiert und irgendwann dann neue bekommen. Ich hab auch nicht wirklich gemeint das jeder Händler so ist.. "Händler müsste man sein" war dann falsch ausgedrückt. Nur diese Händler mit der GTX 780Ti haben für mich eindeutig da was getrieben. Das war schon sehr auffällig. Und auch noch ein paar Versandmails Rausschicken. Bin mal gespannt ob jemand eine GTX 750Ti dafür bekommt.



Ich hab das Gefühl du denkst nur an dich. nur wegen einenem System Fehler unterstellst du dem Händler faktisch betrug. Anscheinend wäre es dir lieber wenn eine ganze Menge leute eine 780ti bekommen hätten und der Händler nun pleite wäre und sich dann 100 mitarbeiter einen neuen job suchen könnten. Aber hauptsache 400 euro gesparrt. 

Und was soll der schwachsinn hier mit klagen??? Auf was willst man da bitte klagen? Sagen wir man bestellt/bezahlt eine 780ti und bekommt eine 750ti. Dann kann der händler genauso wiederufen wie der käufer sehen falsch ausschreibung des artikels. Wäre ja sonst auch ziemlich unfair oder? 

Und als händler muss es auch ganz schön Hast sein, denkt man schon allein an die Hansen assi übertackter die 5 chips/grakas nehmen und nur 1 behalten. Das müsste verboten sein.


----------



## drstoecker (4. März 2014)

sehe ich genauso. wie naive seit ihr? das Geschäft kommt erst mit dem versand der ware zustande und nicht vorher, nur weil der preis falsch angegeben war. vorallendingen sind im marketplace sehr viele betrüger unterwegs, leicht zu erkennen durch einen hinweis im verkäufernamen z.b. mit der angabe eine bestimmte email Adresse zu kontaktieren etc.


----------



## Tech (4. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Die Verkäufer hatten sich ihren Montag bestimmt auch anders vorgestellt, als stundenlang Bestellungen zu stornieren. Andererseits haben sich die Angebote nicht von allein erstellt.


----------



## Mumpitz (4. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tech schrieb:


> Die Verkäufer hatten sich ihren Montag bestimmt auch anders vorgestellt, als stundenlang Bestellungen zu stornieren. Andererseits haben sich die Angebote nicht von allein erstellt.


So siehts aus. Es muss ja wohl gestattet sein, die ganze Sache zu hinterfragen. Es ist schon reichlich ungewöhnlich, wenn mehrere Shops den selben "Fehler" machen. Und die Shops haben nicht alle den selben Besitzer. Mal im ernst, wie wahrscheinlich ist es denn, dass alle den selben Fehler machen? Da ist es ja realistischer das die Shops gehackt wurden. Jedenfalls glaube ich nicht wirklich, dass da alles mit rechten Dingen ablief. Ich denke ja, dass Amazon nachprüft was da abgelaufen ist, auch wenn dabei wahrscheinlich nichts rauskommt.


----------



## dekay55 (4. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Muss nicht zwingend sein. 
Reicht wenn ein Shop den fehler macht, und andere Shops ne Automatisierung haben damit die Preise dem Markt angepasst werden um auch Wochenens Preisdumping zu betreiben. 
Warscheinlich hat irgendeiner oder irgendein program einfach nen zahlendreher gehabt, so wurde aus GF780IGTX3GEPB
eine GF750IGTX2GEPB, wie man merkt sind hier grad 2 ziffern anders. Das programm interpretiert es als ne 780TI nimmt den preis von der 750TI und aendert daraufhin die preise, und die anderen Shops ziehen nach. 

Tja ist halt immer scheise wenn man Arbeitskraefte durch Maschinen oder programme ersetzt


----------



## Mumpitz (4. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Klar, das kann alles sein. Es ist aber irgendwie schon komisch, dass am Montag nochmal ein Shop damit kommt, den ich vorher nicht einmal gesehen habe. Noch komischer wird es, wenn diese Shops eben jenen und auch ähliche Artikel gar nicht führen, was auf die meisten zutrifft. Wie z.B. kommt ein Programm von Foto-Koester darauf eine Graffikkarte einzustellen obwohl dieser Shop gar keine Graffikarten verkauft? Genauso fragwürdig ist, warum die Programme die Karten immer wieder, scheinbar unabhängig voneiander, einstellen. Man kann natürlich sagen, dass es ein technischer Fehler war, aber irgendwie klingt das nicht sonderlich glaubwürdig


----------



## Verminaard (4. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Was glaubst wird erstmal mit einem Onlineshop passieren, wenn dieser einraeumt gehackt worden zu sein?
Ich glaube nicht das der in den darauffolgenden Tagen einen wirklichen Umsatz verzeichnen kann.

Was aber wirklich dahintersteckt, werden wir eh kaum erfahren.


----------



## dekay55 (4. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Wenns Köster aus Münster ist, verkaufen die auch Grafikkarten, wohl nicht mehr über Amazon aber auf deren Homepage werden Grafikkarten verkauft. Wer weiß was da passiert ist, im endeffekt hast aber recht, es wird niemand erfahren. Waer mal interessant zu wissen welche IT Firma überhaupt die Amazon betreuung macht.


----------



## Rolk (4. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Mumpitz schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Es muss ja wohl gestattet sein, die ganze Sache zu hinterfragen. Es ist schon reichlich ungewöhnlich, wenn mehrere Shops den selben "Fehler" machen. Und die Shops haben nicht alle den selben Besitzer. Mal im ernst, wie wahrscheinlich ist es denn, dass alle den selben Fehler machen? Da ist es ja realistischer das die Shops gehackt wurden. Jedenfalls glaube ich nicht wirklich, dass da alles mit rechten Dingen ablief. Ich denke ja, dass Amazon nachprüft was da abgelaufen ist, auch wenn dabei wahrscheinlich nichts rauskommt.


 
Es gibt shops die ihre Preise direkt vom Grosshändler übernehmen. Baut der Grosshändler bei der Preisgestaltung Mist haben auch die ganzen shops die mit dran hängen den falschen Preis drin. So ist es auch gelaufen als damals die Sapphire HD7970 für 300 € statt 450 € angeboten haben.


----------



## Mumpitz (4. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Guck dir MF an, ich erinnere mich da noch dunkel an einen Skandal wegen Datendiebstahls. Und heute ist MF einer der Gößten Hardware-Händler in Deutschland, auch wenn sie die Kunden nicht gerade freiwillig informiert haben 
Ich denke halt, die Leute würden gern wissen was da abging und das ist eigentlich auch ihr gutes Recht. Oder sagen wir es so, es wäre nicht schlecht da mal nachzuhaken


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



ebastler schrieb:


> Warum zur Hölle passiert das ausnahmslos bei PNY-Karten??


 
Kettenreaktion: Ein Shop stellt aus versehen einen falschen Preis ein, andere Shops passen den Preis wohl automatisch an.


----------



## 3-way (6. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Und wie man sieht hat niemand hier eine 780 ti erhalten


----------



## Tripleh84 (6. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Kettenreaktion: Ein Shop stellt aus versehen einen falschen Preis ein, andere Shops passen den Preis wohl automatisch an.


 
Wenn das so ist, würde ich mir einen Spaß machen und 10 Karten anbieten für 9,99€.. Mal sehen wieviel Händler ihre preise anpassen. Ich würd mich wegwerfen..


----------



## the.hai (6. März 2014)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, würde ich mir einen Spaß machen und 10 Karten anbieten für 9,99€.. Mal sehen wieviel Händler ihre preise anpassen. Ich würd mich wegwerfen..



Inwieweit du dann vorsättzlich handest klärt dann die rechtsabteilung


----------



## Abductee (6. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Warum übernehm ich eine Verantwortung für andere Shops?
Wenn die automatisch die Preise an andere Händler anpassen ist das doch nicht mein Problem.
Verschreiben kann sich jeder einmal.


----------



## keinnick (6. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, würde ich mir einen Spaß machen und 10 Karten anbieten für 9,99€.. Mal sehen wieviel Händler ihre preise anpassen. Ich würd mich wegwerfen..


 
9,99 Euro + 679,- Euro Versandkosten. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## the.hai (6. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



keinnick schrieb:


> 9,99 Euro + 679,- Euro Versandkosten. Sicher ist sicher.


 
ich bin selbstabholer 

oder ist das dann wie bei unseriösen ebay anbietern, wo plötzlich weder paypal noch abholung möglich ist?


----------



## SaftSpalte (6. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Tja, ich sehe bisher keinen Einzigen, der eine Karte bekommen hat. Oh Wunder
> 
> Dafür haben die betreffenden Shops jetzt bestimmt einige hundert Addressen und wohl tausende Zugriffe auf ihre Seiten.



die wollten das ich eine amonzon kreditkarte bestelle .. ist doch ein witz oder .. meine stonierung ist in 2 tagen ... 

genau deine denkweise hatte ich bei der bestellung auch . aber meine adressen sind schon dort gewesen . also keine verluste




> Es gibt shops die ihre Preise direkt vom Grosshändler übernehmen.




ich habe hier in meiner nähe den ProByte ! Der hat mir auch erklärt wie das geht . die preise werden automatisch vom großhändler gepflegt . die haben als shop keinen zugriff !


----------



## GoldenMic (6. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Kann hier nochmal jemand abschließend zusammenfassen was nun bei raus kam?
Hab irgendwie den Überblick verloren.


----------



## skyhigh5 (6. März 2014)

Nichts.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



the.hai schrieb:


> ich bin selbstabholer
> 
> oder ist das dann wie bei unseriösen ebay anbietern, wo plötzlich weder paypal noch abholung möglich ist?



Dann ist es eben die Eintrittsgebühr + Verzehr


----------



## Iceheart33 (7. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> siehe Anhang
> 
> den ultimativen Beweis kann ich wohl erst morgen oder übermorgen liefern.



Was ist aus dem hier geworden, hat der seine Ware nun bekommen oder wie lief das schlußendlich?


----------



## Tech (7. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Iceheart33 schrieb:


> Was ist aus dem hier geworden, hat der seine Ware nun bekommen oder wie lief das schlußendlich?


 
Ist wohl auch nichts geworden. Im Quickpoll, welche Grafikkarte nutzt du derzeit zum Spielen? (März 2014), schreibt er:



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> [X] Geforce GTX Titan Black ACX
> 
> den ACX muss man selbst drauf schrauben


----------



## black977 (8. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

sry aber wer glaubt denn bitte das amazon sowas durchgehen lässt...

Sowas ist nur in Amiland möglich wo es sonst Massenklagen gibt.

Weiß noch vo rnen Paar Monaten wo es Abging Titans für 60$ - 52" Fernseher 100$ und die ersten 20% die Glück hatten das ihre Sachen auf Lager waren haben tatsächlich alles gekriegt


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> die wollten das ich eine amonzon kreditkarte bestelle .. ist doch ein witz oder .. meine stonierung ist in 2 tagen ...
> 
> genau deine denkweise hatte ich bei der bestellung auch . aber meine adressen sind schon dort gewesen . also keine verluste
> 
> ich habe hier in meiner nähe den ProByte ! Der hat mir auch erklärt wie das geht . die preise werden automatisch vom großhändler gepflegt . die haben als shop keinen zugriff !


 
Ach, diese Amazon-Kreditkarte wird einem doch bei jeder Bestellung angedreht  

Klar, Amazon hat deine Daten schon, aber diese Shops noch nicht, welche die Karten angeboten haben.


----------



## _chiller_ (8. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Übrigens hat keiner dieser Shops jemals euer Geld gesehen, das ist alles bei Amazon selbst gelandet. Wenn man selbst mal Artikel bei Amazon verkauft(ich nutze es als Ersatz für ebay), sammelt Amazon das erwirtschaftete Geld eine Weile und zahlt immer Mitte des Monats aus. Insofern wird keiner dieser Shops etwas davon gehabt haben.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (8. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



Iceheart33 schrieb:


> Was ist aus dem hier geworden, hat der seine Ware nun bekommen oder wie lief das schlußendlich?


 
ach das habe ich völlig vergessen bzw. verdrängt.

Mir wurde keine 780ti zugesandt, sondern eine andere.
Habe aber mein Geld bereits wieder.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> ach das habe ich völlig vergessen bzw. verdrängt.
> 
> Mir wurde keine 780ti zugesandt, sondern eine andere.
> Habe aber mein Geld bereits wieder.


 
Was für eine?


----------



## -sori- (8. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich nehme mal an, eine 750ti.


----------



## McZonk (9. März 2014)

*AW: 780ti für 172€*

Ich glaube ohne Bilder mit Rechnung, Nick und Datum generell nichts, was hier in diesem Thread zum Thema Erhalt gepostet wird.  Aber ich hatte ja bereits gezeigt, dass ich mit dieser Einstellung so ziemlich allein da stehe.


----------

